# Service und Garantieleistung bei Canyon sehr mäßig !s



## Toxxix12 (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Im Januar 2010 kaufte ich bei Canyon für meine Frau ( 168 cm , 50 kg ) einen Nerve XC Rahmen in Weiß.

Im Mai 2012 wurde bei meine Bikehändler während eine Kundendienstes festgestellt das am Hinterbau bei der Bremsaufnahme ein Riss zu sehen ist.

Daraufhin wurde der Rahmen zu Canyon geschickt.

Nach geraumer Zeit kam eine Mail mit der Mitteilung das die Sitzstrebe auf Garantie getauscht wird.

Das ist ja soweit in Ordnung. Das für mich Unverständliche kommt jetzt.

Mir wurde ein Termin für die Instandsetzung genannt und danach sollte der Rahmen unverzüglich versendet werden.
14 Tage nach diesen Termin wurde mir auf Anfrage mitgeteilt das der Versand in Kürze erfolgt.

 Die Strebe wird in Schwarz getauscht. Das Bike sieht jetzt wie geflickt aus.


Der für mich grösste Hammer ist aber das ich auch noch die Versandkosten tragen muss.

Es wird immer auf die Garantie hingewiesen. Ich muss froh sein das ich nicht auch noch die Arbeitszeit bezahlen muss.

Das mit Gewähr und Garantie ist ja soweit klar, aber das Wort Kulanz kennt
Canyon hier nicht.

Für einen nicht Verschuldeten Schaden muss auch noch etwas gezahlt werden.

Ich weiß nicht ob Canyon es Nötig hat so mit Kunden um zu gehen.

Ev. ist das Ross auf den Sie sitzen schon zu Hoch.

MFG 

Toxxix


----------



## Bikebmin (30. Juli 2012)

Willkommen im Club.

Da habe ich aber Glück im Unglück. Bei mir kam eine weisse Kettenstrebe zurück. Da war leider ein defektes Lager eingesetzt worden und wurde nach Reklamation auch nicht / oder wieder defekt getauscht.

Guck doch mal nach, ob die Lager in Deiner Kettenstrebe frei drehbar sind. Ich habe den Verdacht, daß die nach dem Tausch ohne Qualitätskontrolle raus gehen und es keiner merkt, wenn der komplette Rahmen da war.

Zur Garantie
Das steht so in den Bedingungen, daß nach Ablauf der 2-jährigen Gewährleistung - als in der darauffolgenden Garantiezeit - die Versandkosten vom Kunden zu tragen sind.

Was mich dabei wundert, ist daß Canyon darauf besteht, den kompletten Rahmen zu bekommen anstatt die günstigere Variante des Strebentausches zu wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (30. Juli 2012)

Toxxix12 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Im Januar 2010 kaufte ich bei Canyon für meine Frau ( 168 cm , 50 kg ) einen Nerve XC Rahmen in Weiß.
> 
> ...




tja so ist es nun mal mit der garantie/gewährleistung beim ach so günstigen bikeversender. damit muss man leben. die agb´s sind sicher gut formuliert und der kunde schaut in die röhre. 

und kulanz ist bei den preise eben nicht mehr drinn


----------



## Toxxix12 (31. Juli 2012)

Das nur die Strebe getauscht werden könnte wurde Canyon auch angeboten, wurde aber abgelehnt. 

Das mit den ausgereizten Preisen bei den Versendern ist wahrscheinlich die Wahrheit bei der Kundenunfreundlichen Grantieabwicklung.


----------



## mcblubb (31. Juli 2012)

saturno schrieb:


> tja so ist es nun mal mit der garantie/gewährleistung beim ach so günstigen bikeversender. damit muss man leben. die agb´s sind sicher gut formuliert und der kunde schaut in die röhre.
> 
> und kulanz ist bei den preise eben nicht mehr drinn



So ist das bei anderen Herstellern auch. Bei meinem Giant XTC habe ich am Ende noch 300 beim (2.!) Rahmentausch draufgelegt. Beim ach so netten Giant-Superhändler, bei dem ich in den letzten Jahren ca. 10.000 hab liegenlassen....

Deshalb nun Canyon. FÜr die Einsparung am Anfang, kann ich ne Menge reinreparieren.

Gruß

MC - der sich aber auch hier noch überraschen lässt


----------



## saturno (31. Juli 2012)

mcblubb schrieb:


> So ist das bei anderen Herstellern auch. Bei meinem Giant XTC habe ich am Ende noch 300 beim (2.!) Rahmentausch draufgelegt. Beim ach so netten Giant-Superhändler, bei dem ich in den letzten Jahren ca. 10.000 hab liegenlassen....
> 
> Deshalb nun Canyon. FÜr die Einsparung am Anfang, kann ich ne Menge reinreparieren.
> 
> ...




oha:

Bike: Hagan Titanal, Giant Reign 3 custom, Giant XTC 2 custom, Lapierre Zesty


sind alle gut gelabbelte canyons wenn du auch immer alles puttmachst


----------



## mcblubb (31. Juli 2012)

saturno schrieb:


> oha:
> 
> Bike: Hagan Titanal, Giant Reign 3 custom, Giant XTC 2 custom, Lapierre Zesty
> 
> ...



Genau 

Ich fahr schon ein paar Tage MTB - und das sind die, die aktuell im Stall stehen. Das Canyon kommt in den nächsten Tagen und ersetzt das Giant Reign. Ich habe ziemlich genau 25 Jahre brav im Einzelhandel gekauft. Vom Giant-Dealer habe ich mich in den letzten 3 Jahren zuoft verar...en lassen. Jetzt probier ich malden anderen Weg.
Schrauben kann ich als Werkzeugmacher und Dipl.Ing. auch selbst...

(Wobei ich gerade festellen muss, dass das Zesty eigentlich ein Spicey ist)

MC


----------



## cougar1982 (31. Juli 2012)

wenn du eine strebe in weiß brauchst können wir ja tauschen. ich hab von canyon eine in weiß bekommen. aber mein rad ist eigentlich schwarz. canyon willte sich dann auch melden wenn wieder welche in der richtigen farbe da sind um dann wieder zu tauschen. ist schon über ein jahr her.


----------



## Twenty9er (1. August 2012)

Ich würde mit Canyon direkt Kontakt aufnehmen und am Telefon klären, dass der Rahmen noch einmal eingeschickt wird.
Es wurde ganz offensichtlich eine nicht passendes Teil verbaut.
So etwas würde ich nicht akzeptieren.

*Das ist echt peinlich für Canyon!*


Aber ich bin sicher mit jedem anderen Hersteller könnte man so etwas genauso erleben.


----------



## fkal (1. August 2012)

ich kenne jetzt die nicht Garantiebestimmung von Canyon im Detail, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es wie bei anderen großen Herstellern gehandhabt wird - Rahmen/Streben werden im Garantiefall getauscht, aber der Kunde hat keinen Anspruch gleiche Farbe/Lackierung.


----------



## mirobiker (1. August 2012)

fkal schrieb:


> ich kenne jetzt die nicht Garantiebestimmung von Canyon im Detail, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es wie bei anderen groÃen Herstellern gehandhabt wird - Rahmen/Streben werden im Garantiefall getauscht, aber der Kunde hat keinen Anspruch gleiche Farbe/Lackierung.



Da sind sie:

(5) Ãber die gesetzliche GewÃ¤hrleistung hinaus gewÃ¤hren wir unseren Kunden freiwillig ab dem Modelljahr 2008 eine Garantie von insgesamt 6 Jahren ab Verkaufsdatum (fÃ¼r frÃ¼here Modelljahre 5 Jahre) auf Canyon Rahmen, Canyon Gabeln der Renn- und Triathlonmaschinen sowie auf Mountainbikerahmen, jeweils mit Ausnahme von Lagerungen und Federbeinen sowie SchÃ¤den an der Lackierung/Anodisierung.

(6) Ohne EinschrÃ¤nkung der gesetzlichen GewÃ¤hrleistungsrechte des Kunden gelten fÃ¼r die von uns freiwillig gewÃ¤hrte Garantie folgende zusÃ¤tzliche Bedingungen:

(i) Die Garantie gilt nicht fÃ¼r SchÃ¤den durch unsachgemÃ¤Ãen bzw. nicht bestimmungsgerechten Gebrauch gemÃ¤Ã den auf unserer Website dargestellten Einsatzgebieten fÃ¼r das jeweilige Produkt, wie z.B.



â¢VernachlÃ¤ssigung des Produkts (ungenÃ¼gende Pflege
und Wartung;
â¢VerÃ¤nderungen am Rahmen oder der Gabel (z.B.
Gravuren oder Lackierungen;
â¢An- und Umbau zusÃ¤tzlicher von uns nicht ausdrÃ¼cklich
freigegebener Komponenten oder Austausch der von uns
verbauten Komponenten bei Auslieferung durch nicht
gleichartige Komponenten
â¢Sturz;
â¢Ãberbelastung;
â¢SprÃ¼ngen;
â¢oder Ãberbeanspruchungen anderer Art.


(ii) Wir behalten uns vor, defekte Rahmen oder Gabeln zu reparieren oder durch ein entsprechendes Nachfolgemodell zu ersetzen.

(iii) Bei einem erforderlichen Ersatz von Rahmen und/oder Gabeln ersetzen wir diese nach VerfÃ¼gbarkeit in der gleichen Farbe, behalten uns jedoch bei NichtverfÃ¼gbarkeit Ersatz in anderer Farbe vor.

(iv) Unsere Garantieleistungen umfassen keine weitergehenden Leistungen (wie z.B. die Kosten fÃ¼r Montage und Transport) und etwaige zusÃ¤tzliche Montage- oder Materialkosten infolge eines zwischenzeitlichen Modellwechsels. Diese Kosten sind im Rahmen unserer freiwilligen Garantie vom Kunden zu tragen.

(v) Unsere freiwillige Garantie gilt nur fÃ¼r den Ersterwerber des Produktes.


Unter den Punkten (iii) und (iv) ist eigentlich alles geklÃ¤rt. 
So macht es doch jeder Hersteller - egal ab fahrrad, Auto oder sonst was, Garantie is nun mal nur ein Marketing-Gag UND freiwillig.
Aber ich versteh die Aufregung auch nicht - bei fast allen ElektrogerÃ¤ten oder eben wieder beim Auto zahlt man die Garantie entweder als Zuatzpolice, Anschlussversicherung oder ist an irgendwelche Wartungs-Knebel-HÃ¤ndler-Vorschriften gebunden - sprich man lÃ¶hnt schonmal im Voraus. Hier ist es doch so, dass erst bei Inanspruchnahme Kohle fÃ¤llig wird. Is doch so gesehen recht fair 
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (1. August 2012)

Wo liegt dein Problem? das ist doch alles ok! kauf dein nÃ¤chstes bike halt bei nem HÃ¤ndler, bei dem du dann aber halt 300â¬ oder mehr beim Kauf drauf legst und bei der Reperatur nach zwei Jahren warscheinlich noch alles selber bezahlst...


----------



## ramu (3. August 2012)

wo liegt dein problem? dusius!
beim händler zahlst du nur mehr wenn du die unverbindliche preisempfehlung zahlst
oder lässt canyon oder radon mit sich handeln?
gibts bei denen draufgaben wie pedale ergon griffe teure tachos usw usw.
oder kann ich am freitagnachmittag bei herrn cannyon vorbeischaun und er leiht mir einen
dämpfer weil der sch.. fox saut und ich am sonntag in die alpen fahre
mir ist mal ein giant rahmen gebrochen nach 5jahren ich hab das teil zum händler gestellt nach 7 tagen abgeholt es war ein neuer rahmen verbaut ein nagelneuer dämpfer
das rad war perfekt eingestellt abholen und losfahren

gruß fred


----------



## Deleted 121321 (4. August 2012)

Sei froh das du kein gebrauchtes Canyon gekauft hast denn da hätte die Garantie ohnehin nicht gegriffen.


----------



## opalmatsch (4. August 2012)

Hallo Leute

die beschriebenen Probleme bei Canyon kann ich nicht bestätigen!
Ich habe mein bike (Nerv AM 2010) vor 5 Wochen zu Canyon gebracht zur einer Inspektion weil ich kurz darauf einen Alpencross fahren wollte bzw. gefahren bin.

Bei der Fahrrad Annahme hat sich der Canyon Mitarbeiter richtig Zeit (fast 1 Stunde) genommen und ist mit mir jedes Detail der Wartung durchgegangen! Fand ich schon mal super!
Ich habe ihn dabei auf einen winzig kleinen "Kratzer" an der Verstärkung des Rahmendreiecks an der Sattelstütze aufmerksam gemacht der auch ein Riss sein konnte. 
Nachmittags rief mich der Canyon Mittarbeiter an und sagte, dass der Rahmen getauscht würde aus Sicherheitsgründen, da nicht auszuschließen seie, dass es sich um einen Haarriss handel könnte.
Ich bekamm einen neuen 2012 Rahmen eines Nerv 9.0 !!!

Der Ausstausch hat mich keinen einzigen EURO gekostet!!! Ich habe das Rad Donnerstags bei Canyon abgegeben und Samstags mit einem komplett neuen Rahmen abgeholt! War doch flott oder !!!!

Das Rad war perfekt eingestellt und hat meine 7 Tägige Alpencross ohne den geringsten Defekt überstanden ..... und ich hab das bike auf den Trails bestimmt nicht geschont! 

Ich muß sagen besser hätte der Service bei Canyon nicht sein können! Allerdings habe ich mein Bike persöhnlich zu Canyon gebracht!

.... und nein ich arbeite nicht bei Canyon!!! 

Wollte einfach mal meine Positiven Erfahrungen hier zum besten geben ... wird ja immer viel rum gemeckert!!!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (4. August 2012)

Ja gute Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht...  Fahre auch immer zu Canyon und die Inspektion ist immer am gleichen Tag erledigt meist binnen weniger Stunden je nachdem um welche Uhrzeit man den Termin hat. Ich kann mein Bike dann auch direkt wieder mit nehmen!   Schneller geht es kaum.

Allerdings MUSS bzw. SOLLTE man immer vorher einen Termin aus machen. Das solltest du schon erwähnen... denn im Normalfall wird man nach Hause geschickt. Habe aber auch schon vor Ort erlebt wie sich zwei Leute (hatten beide ihre Canyons zur Inspektion ohne Termin da) auch dort sehr aufgeregt haben und Minutenlang diskutiert haben bis letztendlich Canyon auch noch deren MTBs dazwischen geschoben hat.

Also immer dran denken Rechtzeitig einen Termin aus machen. Am besten direkt nach dem Kauf schon für die Erstinspektion...  Dann geht es ohne Reibung... Zur Saison hat man schon mal 6 Wochen Vorlaufzeit bis man einen Termin bekommt...


----------



## meier (4. August 2012)

Bitte nicht pauschal um sich schlagen: es gibt räudige Fachhändler (aber warum lasst ihr dann so viel Geld bei denen?) und welche (leider selten, ok.) die schnell und kulant sind. Hatte ein Problem mit meinem NORCO, Händler + Vertrieb (Wittich in Bielefeld, danke!!!) waren kulant und sauschnell. Brauchte nicht mal das angebotene Vorführrad in Anspruch nehmen. Die waren ihr Geld wert! Habe aber auch den vollen VK gezahlt, was ok. war. Ich denke, wenn Räder so knapp kalkuliert sind, daß nach dem Kauf der Service schleift, sollte man die Finger davon lassen, egal ob Versand oder sogenannter Fachhandel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (5. August 2012)

Bin auch wieder erstaunt, dass das Problem des Service vorallem auf das Verkaufsmodell Versender geschoben wird. Dabei muss doch jeder, gerade auch außerhalb des Bikeverkaufs merken, dass Service in vielen Bereichen des Lebens mangelhaft ist. Die Sache ist ganz einfach: Richtig guter Kundenservice ist teuer sehr aufwändig. Viele Personen haben dazu ein unmögliches Verständnis von Service oder eben kein Gefühl dafür, was man verlangen kann wenn man XX für ein Produkt zahlt. Richtiger guter Service ist rar.
Diese Statement ist sehr generell gehalten und nicht auf die Erwartungen des Threateröffners bezogen.


----------



## Toxxix12 (5. August 2012)

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen.

Das mit den Service und den Erwartungen ist sicherlich nicht Einfach.
Da ich aber schon seit 20 Jahren im Aussendienst bin kann ich Realität und Wunsch einschätzen.

Es steht ja auch ausser Frage das auch einmal etwas schief geht. 
Nur wie geht mann dann damit um.

Der Spaß geht ja weiter.
Nachdem der Rahmen wieder zurück war und nun wieder aufgebaut werden sollte
stellte sich heraus das die Kabelführung am Hinterbau nicht mit zurück gesendet wurde.
Nach telefonischer Rückfrage wurde zugesagt das ein Ersatz geschickt wird.
In meinen Maileingang fand ich dann plötzlich eine Vorauszahlungsrechnung.
Ich sollte also für ein Teil zahlen das vergessen wurde.
Nach nochmaligen Anruf wurde das geändert.
Aus diesen Grund kann das Bike nun wieder nicht genutzt werden.

Von der zugesagten unverzüglichen Versendung bis zum wieder benutzen des Bike´s
sind dann 4 Wochen vergangen.

Das ist kein Service.

Ich muss sagen das sich in unseren Besitz noch 2 weitere Canyon befinden.
Die sind beide ohne Probleme bisher gefahren.

Einen Super Service leistet hier mein Händler der sich darum kümmert das das Bike wieder auf den Trail kommt.


----------



## Bikebmin (5. August 2012)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder erstaunt, dass das Problem des Service vorallem auf das Verkaufsmodell Versender geschoben wird. Dabei muss doch jeder, gerade auch außerhalb des Bikeverkaufs merken, dass Service in vielen Bereichen des Lebens mangelhaft ist. Die Sache ist ganz einfach: Richtig guter Kundenservice ist teuer sehr aufwändig. Viele Personen haben dazu ein unmögliches Verständnis von Service oder eben kein Gefühl dafür, was man verlangen kann wenn man XX für ein Produkt zahlt. Richtiger guter Service ist rar.
> Diese Statement ist sehr generell gehalten und nicht auf die Erwartungen des Threateröffners bezogen.



Dieser Blick über die Bikebranche hinwege gefällt mir. Ich glaube, daß hat auch was mit "Passion" zu tun, die immer mehr Menschen bei der Ausübung ihres Berufes abhanden kommt. Die Gründe dafür sind sicherlich vielfältig.


----------



## JoJoNoll (6. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe bzw, hatte schon zum 2 x Probleme mit dem Lockout meiner DT-Swiss XRM 100. Heute Morgen um 10:00 Uhr wär ich bei Canyon. Innerhalb von 40 Minuten wurde die Originalgabel, zu Reparatur, ausgebaut und eine Leihgabel eingebaut. Ich finde diesen Service einfach nur Super, ein Einzelhändler kann das nicht immer leisten.

Viele grüße aus dem Westerwald
Johannes


----------



## MikeZ (6. August 2012)

Das ist ja prima, wenn ihr Zeit und Gelegenheit habt, bei Canyon persönlich vorstellig zu werden...
Wenn ich mir das hier und in anderen Threads so anhöre, scheint das Problem eher bei a) "unfähigen" Mitarbeitern an der Telefon-Hotline und/oder b) mangelnder Organisation in der Versandabteilung zu bestehen.
Beides umgeht man natürlich geschickt durch den persönlichen Kontakt!

Allerdings möhte ich auch nicht ausschließen, daß der eine oder andere Kunde am Telefon etwas gereizter auf sein Problem reagiert, als wenn der Ansprechpartner persönlich vor ihm steht...


----------



## JoJoNoll (6. August 2012)

Hallo,

natürlich haben die Canyon-Kunden, die in der Nähe von Koblenz wohnen, es wesentlich einfacher. Das ist unumstritten. Aber, ich habe bis vor einem Jahr immer Räder bei den Händlern vor Ort, also beim Einzelhandel gekauft. Dort hätte ich, bis auf einen Händler, keine derartige Serviceleistung erhalten. Hier, denke ich, ist die Größe von Canyon von Vorteil.

Huy Wäller

Johannes


----------



## Toxxix12 (7. August 2012)

Das beim Hersteller eine grössere Auswahl an Ersatzteilen vorhanden ist setze ich voraus.
Die meisten Fachhändler würden auch so handeln wenn Sie könnten.

Was ich nicht gut finde ist das Kunden die direkt bei Canyon aufschlagen anscheinend besser behandelt werden als Kunden die den Versand wählen.
Bezahlt haben beide das gleiche.

Wahrscheinlich gilt hier: Der Kunde sieht es ja nicht dann kann er warten.


----------



## wambo65 (10. August 2012)

Die bessere Behandlung der Kunden die in der Nähe von Koblenz wohnen kann ich nicht bestätigten.

Aktuell habe ich einen Defekt an der Bremsanlage (oro k24). Also habe ich gestern mein Bike (Nerve XC 6.0) in die Werkstatt gebracht. Leider ohne Erfolg. 
Canyon ist zu einer kurzfristigen Hilfe nicht in der Lage und hat mir einen Termin für den 24.08.2012 gegeben. Sollte sich dann herausstellen, das der Bremssattel defekt ist, gehen ich von einer nochmaligen Wartezeit aus (Sattel wird zu Formula) eingesendet!

Die Räder sind absolut TOP, der Service lässt jedoch sehr zu wünschen!

Diese Serviceleistung unterscheidet sich von keinem Discounter. Nur da erwarte ich nichts anderes.

Für mich bedeutet dies nun 3 Wochen Urlaub und kein FAHRRAD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeZ (10. August 2012)

Das tut mir leid für dich!
Allerdings wäre dir das gleiche auch bei (fast) jedem beliebigen Hersteller passiert.
Der vermeintliche Schaden betrifft ja ein Anbauteil, für das Canyon nur bedingt verantwortlich ist. Die Garantie-Abwicklung erfolgt in deinem Fall über Formula genauso wie bei jedem anderen Fahrradhändler. Nur daß in deinem speziellen Fall der Fahrrad-Hersteller das Einschicken, etc., übernimmt.

Schön wäre es sicherlich gewesen, wenn Canyon dir kurzfristig eine neue Bremse montiert hätte, damit zu fahren kannst. Aber man muss sich nur mal vorstellen, was passiert, wenn Formula die Garantie ablehnt. Dann bleibt Canyon auf den Kosten sitzen, letzten Endes sind die auch nur Kunde bei den Komponenten-Herstellern.
Im Einzelfall sicher kein Problem, auf Dauer würden aber wohl einige Kosten entstehen, die auf den Kunden umgelegt werden, so wie im Automobil-Bereich...


----------



## wambo65 (10. August 2012)

Da hast Du zu großen Teilen ja recht!

Jedoch kann es auch sein, das nur ein Bremskolben hängt und wieder mobilisiert werden kann. Eventuell wäre dann das Bike wieder einsatzfähig.

Um dies jedoch herauszufinden, muss ich bis zum 24.08.2012 warten?!?

Wer viele Räder verkauft, sollte irgendwann auch mal seine Personal im Service aufstocken! 

Leider wollen heute alle nur "Verkaufen" und keinen gescheiten Service mehr bieten!

Diesen Service muss auch ein "Versender" bieten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (10. August 2012)

Mehr Personal -> höhere Personalkosten -> höhere Kosten, die an den Endverbraucher weitergereicht werden
Denke so einfach ist die Lösung nicht.


----------



## wambo65 (10. August 2012)

Oder die Firmen müssen von den Gewinn-Margen mal abstrichen machen!

Ist doch auch ein Weg?

Wir Endverbraucher werden seit dem "Teuro" eh nur abgezockt.


----------



## JoJoNoll (10. August 2012)

Na ja, einen Bremssattel, hat niemand, weder der Discounter, noch der Versender als "Leihbremmssattel" verfügbar. Ich hätte in diesem Fall, beim Discounter eine Bremsanlage aus der aktuellen Werbung gekauft (nur für VR oder HR) und auf die Reparatur verzischtet.


----------



## Sera (10. August 2012)

wambo65 schrieb:


> Oder die Firmen müssen von den Gewinn-Margen mal abstrichen machen!
> 
> Ist doch auch ein Weg?
> 
> Wir Endverbraucher werden seit dem "Teuro" eh nur abgezockt.



Warum sollte man das machen, wenn es so doch gut läuft? Es gibt in der Wirtschaft keine Gutmenschen. Ist einfach so. Und wenn ich schon Teuro lese, hat es sich mit der Diskussion eh schon erledigt Ich bin raus.


----------



## Basscommander (11. August 2012)

wambo65 schrieb:


> Die bessere Behandlung der Kunden die in der Nähe von Koblenz wohnen kann ich nicht bestätigten.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich einen Defekt an der Bremsanlage (oro k24). Also habe ich gestern mein Bike (Nerve XC 6.0) in die Werkstatt gebracht. Leider ohne Erfolg.
> Canyon ist zu einer kurzfristigen Hilfe nicht in der Lage und hat mir einen Termin für den 24.08.2012 gegeben. Sollte sich dann herausstellen, das der Bremssattel defekt ist, gehen ich von einer nochmaligen Wartezeit aus (Sattel wird zu Formula) eingesendet!
> ...



Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings: wie alt ist dein Rad?
Die K24 war doch 2009 aktuell, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Also gehst Du mit einem (Bremsen-)Modell zu deinem Händler, dass sich ausserhalb jeglicher Gewährleistung und Garantien befindet.
Mit einem Defekt, der nicht unüblich ist für eine Bremse diesen Alters.
Jetzt erwartest Du allen Ernstes, dass man dir einen Termin gleich am nächsten Tag gibt, obwohl es auch noch andere Kunden gibt, die brav vorher einen Termin gemacht haben und auch darauf warten?
Für diesen Defekt kann die Firma Canyon nicht wirklich etwas.
Eher kommt ein hängender Kolben (das war doch der Defekt, wenn ich mich nicht irre?!) von nicht ausreichender Pflege im Vorfeld.
Tatsächlich ist es so, dass es nicht eben mal nur fünf Minuten dauert, so einen Bremskolben zu mobilisieren. (Bremse entleeren, zerlegen, reinigen, wieder zusammen bauen, neu befüllen, entlüften, einstellen, probefahrt)
Selbst ein routinierter Mechaniker lügt, wenn er meint dafür weniger als 45min zu brauchen.
Da kann ich schon verstehen, wenn man Dir dafür einen regulären Termin gegeben hat.
Oder wäre es dir lieber, wenn an deiner Bremse mal eben auf die Schnelle herumgepfuscht wird?

Von daher erstmal den Ball flach halten.

Was die Menge an Servicepersonal angeht:
Am liebsten wäre es doch allen, wenn es pro Kunde einen eigenen Servicemitarbeiter gäbe 
Bezahlen wollen würde das aber keiner.
Also was tun? 
Mehr Personal --> Räder teurer.

Die Räder bei Canyon gibts zum ziemlichen Kampfpreis.
Im Verhältnis dazu würde ich sagen, dass die Serviceleistungen über dem Durchschnitt liegen. (Von dem was ich so bisher gehört habe, jedenfalls)
Abweichungen nach unten und oben sind ja wohl nirgends eine Seltenheit. Weder bei dem einen, noch bei dem anderen Hersteller, oder auch Fahrradladen.

Aber was alles andere angeht:

Bleibt mal auf dem Boden der Tatsachen?
Die Welt dreht sich nicht nur um Euch... auch wenn Ihr es gern so hättet!

Soviel zur Nacht.

Ach und nochwas:
Ich bin für jegliche Korrektur meiner Aussage zu haben, solang sie sinnvoll und gerechtfertigt ist!


----------



## Twenty9er (13. August 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid für dich!
> Allerdings wäre dir das gleiche auch bei (fast) jedem beliebigen Hersteller passiert.
> Der vermeintliche Schaden betrifft ja ein Anbauteil, für das Canyon nur bedingt verantwortlich ist. Die Garantie-Abwicklung erfolgt in deinem Fall über Formula genauso wie bei jedem anderen Fahrradhändler. Nur daß in deinem speziellen Fall der Fahrrad-Hersteller das Einschicken, etc., übernimmt.
> 
> ...


 
Ein Bremse kann auch direkt eingeschickt werden.
Einfach an Formula wenden und das Problem schildern.
Je nach dem was die sagen, die Bremse direkt einschicken, und sich den Umweg über Canyon sparen.


----------



## Twenty9er (13. August 2012)

wambo65 schrieb:


> Die bessere Behandlung der Kunden die in der Nähe von Koblenz wohnen kann ich nicht bestätigten.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich einen Defekt an der Bremsanlage (oro k24). Also habe ich gestern mein Bike (Nerve XC 6.0) in die Werkstatt gebracht. Leider ohne Erfolg.
> Canyon ist zu einer kurzfristigen Hilfe nicht in der Lage und hat mir einen Termin für den 24.08.2012 gegeben. Sollte sich dann herausstellen, das der Bremssattel defekt ist, gehen ich von einer nochmaligen Wartezeit aus (Sattel wird zu Formula) eingesendet!
> ...


 
Glaubst du wirklich, du wirst behandelt wie ein Privatpatient beim Arzt?
Es gibt viele Reparaturanfragen in der Hochsaison, da ist ein Wartezeit normal - auch beim örtlichen Radladen.


----------



## ComebackKid82 (13. August 2012)

Ich ärgere mich gerade sehr, hab mein Rad zusammengebaut und gemerkt,  dass es nicht nur einen Kratzer auf dem Oberrohr hat, sondern auch noch  verschiedene andere auf der rechten Seite. Das Zweite was ich nicht  besonders toll finde ist, dass wie bei einem anderen User vor kurzer  Zeit das Vorderrad scheinbar nicht richtig eingepeicht ist. Von oben ist  dies deutlich zu sehen, man sieht auch, dass das Rad links deutlich  näher am Casting ist.

Naja, ich hab mich mal bei Canyon gemeldet und warte nun...dann kann ich auch was zum Service sagen, aber eigentlich wollte ich das nicht


----------



## Wadenzwicker (24. August 2012)

opalmatsch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Bei der Fahrrad Annahme hat sich der Canyon Mitarbeiter richtig Zeit (fast 1 Stunde) genommen und ist mit mir jedes Detail der Wartung durchgegangen! Fand ich schon mal super!




Der Tollpatsch braucht eine Stunde bei der Annahme eines Fahrrads für nen Service ? Da muss ich beim Abgeben meines PKW wohl einen Tag Urlaub beantragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramu (24. August 2012)

wenn ich ein rad bekomme das einen kratzer hat lass ich es abholen
wenn du ein rad bekommst das mehrere kratzer hat abholen lassen
wenn dann auch noch das rad falsch eingespeicht ist zurückgeben
entweder der monteur war besoffen?
oder ein 6 jähriger in papa neuginea hat das supertolle bike gebaut?
oder es ist eine einfache wirtschaftliche überlegung raus mit dem zeug
den kunden zahlen lassen der dann auch noch um einen servicetermin betteln darf
und einige sind dann auch noch voll des lobes wenn sie einen mangel beseitigt bekommen der bei umsichtiger montage(prost)gar nicht vorkommt
mein rat schickt alles was den kizekleinsten fehler hat zurück
oder sucht euch einen vernünftigen freundlichen händler vor der haustüre und kauft da auch perfekt montierte krazerfreie bikes
gruß fred


----------



## Strider (25. August 2012)

Leute mal ganz ehrlich ich kaufe Canyon gerade wegen des schlechten Sevices.
Beim Fachhaendler ist der Service im Preis mit drin und da ich eh nicht wegen jedem Scheiss zum Haendler gehe sondern lieber selber Schraube ist es so viel billiger.

Noch 2 Anekdoten:
Als ich mal ein Bike beim Fachhändler gekauft habe habe ich ihm hoch und heilig versprochen ihn niemals mit irgendwelchem Serviceleistung zu belästigen da ich 200km entfernt wohnte. Daraufhin hat er mir direkt noch ein paar Prozente mehr gegeben.
Als mir die Canyon Sitzstrebe gerissen ist habe ich ihnen klar gemacht das alles viel billiger wird wenn sie mir einfach eine neue in ein Päckchen stecken und Zack war mein Bike nach 3 Tagen wieder fahrtüchtig.

Also einfach überlegen was man haben will und das kaufen. Und sich nicht danachn kuenstlich über den Service aufregen 
Ach Janine Kulanz fordern? Du hast Canyon beim Kauf ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht noch ein fettes Trinkgeld gegeben oder?


----------



## Bikebmin (25. August 2012)

Strider schrieb:


> Als mir die Canyon Sitzstrebe gerissen ist habe ich ihnen klar gemacht das alles viel billiger wird wenn sie mir einfach eine neue in ein Päckchen stecken und Zack war mein Bike nach 3 Tagen wieder fahrtüchtig.



Ich kann Dir aus leidiger Erfahrung sagen: Seit Mai 2012 geht das nicht mehr.


----------



## mrosenb. canyon (27. August 2012)

Wadenzwicker schrieb:


> Der Tollpatsch braucht eine Stunde bei der Annahme eines Fahrrads für nen Service ? Da muss ich beim Abgeben meines PKW wohl einen Tag Urlaub beantragen....


 

Schönes Beispiel, dass man es nie allen Recht machen kann. Zum Glück gibt es aber auch Kunden, die es schätzen, wenn sich die Mitarbeiter Zeit nehmen. Natürlich ist eine Stunde nicht das, was der Regel entspricht. Doch wenn ein Kunden vieles Erklärt haben möchte, dann tun wir dies auch. Schade nur, wenn Mitarbeiter dann in der Öffentlichkeit als "Tollpatsch" bezeichnet werden...
Ich bewundere immer wieder den netten Umgang in diesem Forum untereinander - weiter so!
Gruß
Michael


----------



## ramu (27. August 2012)

und was ist mit denen die am telefon abgewimmelt werden ?
einfach mal im forum schauen wie canyon mit seinen KUNDEN
umspringt bevor man sich über 

 potentielle kunden beschwert

gruß fred


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. August 2012)

Wadenzwicker schrieb:


> Der Tollpatsch braucht eine Stunde bei der Annahme eines Fahrrads für nen Service ? Da muss ich beim Abgeben meines PKW wohl einen Tag Urlaub beantragen....



Der gute Mann hat sicherlich nicht 1h lang einen Monolog geführt sondern hat evtl. Fragen des Kunden mit Geduld und Sorgfalt beantwortet. 

Was wäre denn gewesen wenn er in 5 min. alles aufgenommen und etwas "vergessen" oder im Eifer des kurzen Gespräches "überhört" hätte?

Dann wäre es auch wieder ein Tollpatsch gewesen....

Zum Glück sind immer nur die anderen die Trottel. Man selbst ist immer der Held der Welt.

Wurdest Du im Rahmen Deiner sorgfältig ausgeführten beruflichen Tätigkeit auch schon mal als Tollpatsch bezeichnet nur weil Du Dir etwas Zeit für ein Kundenanliegen genommen hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (30. August 2012)

ich wundere mich eigentlich viel mehr, warum user wie ramu und wadenzwicker hier im canyon Bereich mitposten und über canyon stänkern.
Beide scheinen kein canyon zu fahren..

bei solchen usern hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass sie gezielt kritische threads über canyon suchen und da reinfeuern. Einfach um sich selbst ne Bestätigung zu suchen, dass es vermeindlich richtig war die Händlermarge mit zu bezahlen 

(ich habe ncihts gegen Händlerbikes---aber wenn ich eins besitzen würde, wären mir solche threads hier scheiß egal)


----------



## vopsi (30. August 2012)

kann nur positives berichten. ich hatte ein lagerproblem, online den fall geschildert und inherhalb eines tages eine rückantwort mit retourenschein. nach 9 tagen stand das rad wieder im keller. auf kulanz ALLE lager getauscht sowie die dämpferbuchsen. dies sehe ich zwar etwas skeptisch, ging es doch nur um ein lager und bei jedem wechsel wird der lagersitz ja doch etwas grösser. wat will man mehr?


----------



## Hottahegel (3. September 2012)

Hab auch noch einen 

Seit 6 Wochen steht mein AL29 wegen defekter Gabel bei Canyon.

Nach 4 Wochen ohne irgend eine Info war ich mal so frech nachzufragen was dennn eigentlich los sei.

Man wollte sich bei mir melden.

Nach einer weiteren Woche des Schweigens rief ich noch mal an und mir wurde gesagt das Rad sei schon längst fertig nur noch nicht versendet 

Dann rief mich der nette Herr weitere 3 Mal an um mir mitzuteilen das das Bike bald versendet wird. Sei gerade viel zu tun. Sie müssten für die Eurobike vieles vorbereiten .

Am Freitag versicherte man mir das das Bike versendet wird aber nur noch keine Sendungsnachverfolgung da sei.

Alles kein Problem soweit.

Gerade rief mich der nette Herr erneut an um mir mittzuteilen, das beim
einpacken des Bikes festgestellt wurde das gar nicht repariert worden ist 

Mir platzt da gleich der Sack bei so viel Frechheit !!!

Was ist das für ein dilletantischer Haufen frag ich mich da. 

6 Wochen steht das Rad bei denen und keiner rührt einen Finger.

Da kommt man sich als Kunde total verarscht vor.

Wäre es nicht so weit weg von mir würde ich glatt hinfahren und irgend einem die Gabel um den Hals drehen.

Das man dort keinen guten Service erwarten kann war mir von vorne rein klar.

Aber so etwas hab ich noch nicht erlebt !


----------



## simdiem (3. September 2012)

Das ist ja mal richtig dumm gelaufen. Tut mir leid für dich. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre gewesen, wenn du die Gabel direkt zu Toxoholics oder Sportimport geschickt hättest. Laut Forenberichten ist das meistens die zügigste Variante und innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen erledigt.
Nur als Tipp für die Zukunft.
Wünsche dir das Beste.
Gruß Simon


----------



## mrosenb. canyon (3. September 2012)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> Hab auch noch einen
> 
> Seit 6 Wochen steht mein AL29 wegen defekter Gabel bei Canyon.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Hottahegel,
es ist nicht so, dass das Rad bzw. die Gabel ohne Beachtung hier 6 Woche rum stand. Da wir die Gabel vor ort nicht instandsetzen können, wurde diese zu DT eingesendet. 
Nach recht langer Bearbeitungszeit kam diese nun zurück und der Mechaniker hat nach Einbau der Gabel festgestellt, das diese nicht richtig arbeitet. 
Daraufhin haben wir sofort telefonisch bei DT reklamiert. Z.Zt. warte ich auf ein OK, eine neue Gabel für diesen Servicefall zu bekommen.
Es ist nicht die Regel, das so etwas passiert und ich erwarte auch kein Verständnis, möchte aber auch vermeiden, dass hier offenbar Missverständnisse verbreitet werden.
Viele Grüße
Michael

Update:
Wir haben die Freigabe für den Verbau einer neuen Gabel erhalten. Dies wird am morgigen Tag erfolgen, so dass das Bike morgen in den Rückversand gehen wird. 
Nochmal; das Bauteile defekt aus der Reparatur eines Servicepartners kommen ist äußerst ungewöhnlich. Aber auch dort arbeiten menschen, welche Fehler machen. Dies ist keine Rechtfertigung, lediglich der Versuch einer Erklärung.
Ich wünsche mir, das sich die Verärgerung mit den eingeleiteten Maßnahmen etwas legt.
Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Bikebmin (3. September 2012)

Hallo,

also ich bin mit dem Support auch nicht zufrieden.

Es werden Absprachen getroffen, die nicht eingehalten werden.
Bei einer Nachfrage per Telefon, wann denn meine Reklamation fertig werden könnte wurde ich etwas unfreundlich behandelt - okay, schlechte Tage haben wir alle mal.
Im Ersatzteil verbaute Lager liefen nicht sauber. Das hätte man vor Versand an den Kunden prüfen können.
Bei der Reklamation der Lager bot man mir an, mir Ersatzlager zum Selbsteinbau zu schicken. Im Prinzip toll, wenn man kein Spezialwerkzeug für den Tausch brauchen würde.
Die Rückmeldung an den Kunden zum Stand der Reklamation könnte präziser sein - damit meine ich den Fall der Gabel weiter oben.

Wenn man dann noch lesen darf, wie schnell man behandelt werden könnte wenn man vor Ort in den Shop nach Koblenz kommt, ist das umso weniger erfreulich.

Oder ist der Telefonsupport gegenüber den Shopmitarbeitern überlastet?

Wie wäre es denn gemeinsam mit den Kunden an einer höheren Zufriedenheit zu arbeiten?


----------



## Bikebmin (3. September 2012)

Hallo,

also ich bin mit dem Support auch nicht zufrieden.

Es werden Absprachen getroffen, die nicht eingehalten werden.
Die Erreichbarkeit des (im Hintergrund) bearbeitenen Mitarbeiter ist per Telefon oder Email nicht möglich.
Bei einer Nachfrage per Telefon, wann denn meine Reklamation fertig werden könnte wurde ich etwas unfreundlich behandelt - okay, schlechte Tage haben wir alle mal.
Im Ersatzteil verbaute Lager liefen nicht sauber. Das hätte man vor Versand an den Kunden prüfen können.
Bei der Reklamation der Lager bot man mir an, mir Ersatzlager zum Selbsteinbau zu schicken. Im Prinzip toll, wenn man kein Spezialwerkzeug für den Tausch brauchen würde.
Die Rückmeldung an den Kunden zum Stand der Reklamation könnte präziser sein - damit meine ich den Fall der Gabel weiter oben.

Wenn man dann noch lesen darf, wie schnell man behandelt werden könnte wenn man vor Ort in den Shop nach Koblenz kommt, ist das umso weniger erfreulich.

Oder ist der Telefonsupport gegenüber den Shopmitarbeitern überlastet?

Wie wäre es denn gemeinsam mit den Kunden an einer höheren Zufriedenheit zu arbeiten?


----------



## ramu (3. September 2012)

hallo mit einander,

ich sag euch mal wie das laufen muß wenn man eine defekte gabel hat

es soll sich keiner angegriffen fühlen ich schreibe nur meine meinung und erfahrungen

1 man kauft das rad beim händler um die ecke 

2 wenn die gabel defekt ist und nicht sofort repariert werden kann bekommt man

3vom händler eine leihgabel damit man im sommer nicht ohne bike ist

zumindest läuft das bei uns bei unserem bikehändler so

er würde nie auf die idee kommen von seinen kunden zu verlangen eine defekte

gabel selbst einzuschicken

oder käme einer auf die idee von seinem auto die lichtmaschine auszubauen und zu
bosch zu schicken um sie instandsetzen zu lassen


gruß fred


----------



## Hottahegel (3. September 2012)

mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> Hallo Hottahegel,
> es ist nicht so, dass das Rad bzw. die Gabel ohne Beachtung hier 6 Woche rum stand. Da wir die Gabel vor ort nicht instandsetzen können, wurde diese zu DT eingesendet.
> Nach recht langer Bearbeitungszeit kam diese nun zurück und der Mechaniker hat nach Einbau der Gabel festgestellt, das diese nicht richtig arbeitet.
> Daraufhin haben wir sofort telefonisch bei DT reklamiert. Z.Zt. warte ich auf ein OK, eine neue Gabel für diesen Servicefall zu bekommen.
> ...


 

Lieber Canyon Mitarbeiter

Das ist ja alles schön und gut, was ich hier lese. 

Warum muss ich das 6 Wochen nach dem ich die Bestätigungsmail von euch erhalten habe, in der mir versichert wird, das nach einer Diagnose eine Information von euch bekomme, nun im Board lesen 

Ist es so schwer den Informationsfluss per Mail einzuleiten ?

Was ich wollte, war nur eine Information von euch.

Nach dem ich 3 mal unterschiedliche Aussagen und 4 mal einen mir zugesagten Rückruf nicht erhalten habe, verliert auch der gedultigste Mensch die Ruhe !

Am Freitag dann noch zum dritten Mal die Aussage mein Bike sei bereits versendet ??

Das Fehler passieren, dafür hab ich volles Verständnis ! Das bei euch die Prozesse alles andere als Kundenfreundlich sind ist ein Zustand den ihr nur selber ändern könnt.

Ihr solltet meinen " Leidensweg " als Chance sehen euch zu verbessern !

Seit froh das hier die Möglichkeit besteht an solche Feedbacks zu kommen !

Tolle Bikes habt ihr, daran habe ich keinen Zweifel ! 

Nur im Aftersales müsst ihr auch noch euere Hausaufgaben machen !


----------



## Hottahegel (7. September 2012)

Helft mir mal, ich glaub ich hab da was falsch verstanden 



mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> Update:
> Wir haben die Freigabe für den Verbau einer neuen Gabel erhalten. Dies wird am morgigen Tag erfolgen, so dass das Bike morgen in den Rückversand gehen wird.
> Nochmal; das Bauteile defekt aus der Reparatur eines Servicepartners kommen ist äußerst ungewöhnlich. Aber auch dort arbeiten menschen, welche Fehler machen. Dies ist keine Rechtfertigung, lediglich der Versuch einer Erklärung.
> Ich wünsche mir, das sich die Verärgerung mit den eingeleiteten Maßnahmen etwas legt.
> ...


 
Was ist nun seit Dienstag passiert ? Natürlich wieder nichts !

Nach einem erneuten Anruf heute bekomme ich die Antwort " Die Gabel wurde wieder zu DT zurückgeschickt und das Bike ist noch immer bei uns"

Was soll das  

Man kann doch nicht hier in aller Öffentlichkeit so eine Aussage treffen und letzt endlich stimmt es nicht.

Wirklich Schade , aber das bestätigt meinen Gesamteindruck erneut.

Wenn ich hier so lese wie es anderen ergeht oder ergangen ist,brauche ich mich nicht wundern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-fens (7. September 2012)

Das sehe ich auch so.
Ein guter Kundendienst sollte dafür sorgen, dass der Kunde mit seinem Rad weiter fahren kann, wenn z.B. das Bauteil für längere Zeit zum Hersteller geschickt werden muss.

Hab auch gerade ein Erlebnis mit meinem neuen Ultimate 9.0 SL.
Das musste ich auch zurückschicken, weil im Vorfeld gepfuscht wurde.


----------



## Hammy (8. September 2012)

mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> *Nach recht langer Bearbeitungszeit kam diese nun zurück und der Mechaniker hat nach Einbau der Gabel festgestellt, das diese nicht richtig arbeitet.
> Daraufhin haben wir sofort telefonisch bei DT reklamiert. Z.Zt. warte ich auf ein OK, eine neue Gabel für diesen Servicefall zu bekommen.
> Es ist nicht die Regel, das so etwas passiert* und ich erwarte auch kein Verständnis, möchte aber auch vermeiden, dass hier offenbar Missverständnisse verbreitet werden.
> Viele Grüße
> ...



So dazu möchte auch ich mich äußern... ein Kumpel und ich fahren auch das wohlbesagte Bike mit der DT-Gabel... Nachdem seine hops ging, ging auch meine hops... das was hier geschrieben wird kann so ungewöhnlich gar nicht sein.

Mein Kumpel schickte zeitgleich mit mir das Rad ein und bei uns beiden wurde festgestellt das die Gabel defekt ist, nachdem wir auch lange nichts hörten suchten wir den Kontakt.Man muss sagen euer Social Media Team hats drauf. Danach gab es endlich mal antworten die Aussagekräftig waren.

Bike 1 von meinem Kumpel
Bike 2 von mir

Bike 1 Gabel wurde eingeschickt zu DT-Swiss kam defekt zurück... es wurde eine neue Verbaut.
Bike 2 Gabel wurde eingeschickt zu DT-Swiss kam defekt zurück... und wurde nochmal eingeschickt.

Es erklärt mir auch warum in den neuen 29ern keine DT-Gabeln mehr zu finden sind.

Wäre toll wenn es hier ne Tauschaktion gäbe, falls die Gabel weiterhin Probleme macht 

Das wollt ich nur mal zum Thema ungewöhnlich erwähnt haben.


----------



## Hottahegel (8. September 2012)

Ich wollte eigentlich bis zum Winter warten und mein Bike dann erst zur Rep geben.

Allerdings gab es bei mir 2 Probleme:

Steckachse vorne ließ sich nicht mehr öffnen. Beide Buchsen in der Gabel drehen los durch. Somit musste ich schon beim Versenden die Gabel samt Laufrad ausbauen und irgend wie im Karton unterbringen.

Ein enorm lautes Knackgeräusch beim anbremsen aus der Gabelkrone. Das machte mir dann doch Angst, denn ich wollte nicht mit 60 Km/h beim anbremsen einen Gabelbruch riskieren.

@d-fens

Hält die neue Gabel ?

Hast du schon ein paar Meter weggebügelt ?

Sollte es sich um ein Produktproblem handeln werde ich eine Wandlung anstreben ! Ich bin gerade mal 500 Km mit dem Bike gefahren.

Sollte die zweite Gabel auch krepieren, lass ich meine Advocart verglühen.

Vieleicht reagieren sie ja auch von selber, und verbauen eine andere Gabel die hält.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. September 2012)

Mensch lasst den Leuten doch mal Zeit zu reagieren! Das ist kein kleiner Dorfladen, wo 1 Person den Auftrag annimmt, verpackt, telefoniert usw.

Wer schon mal in einer etwas größeren Firma gearbeitet hat weiß, dass zur Abwicklung solcher Angelegenheiten viele verschiedene Mitarbeiter tätig werden ( müssen ). Auch die Abstimmung mit den Lieferanten gestaltet sich nicht immer einfach. Dort bekommt man oft Aussagen, die an die Kunden weitergegeben werden und sich dann herausstellt dass der Lieferant seine Aussage dann doch nicht halten kann. Der Endkunde ist dann verärgert und der Händler ebenso. Eigentlich wollte der Händler die Info nur zeitnah weitergeben. Früher hieß es "Dauert 3 Wochen" und alles war klar. In der heutigen Zeit sind alle Prozesse so transparent, dass schon mit Anwalt gedroht wird wenn ein Paket 2 Tage im Umschlagdepot liegt und sich der Status trotz minütlichem Aktualisieren nicht ändert. 

Wenn man bei jedem kleinen Problemchen seinen Advocard(en) bemüht kann ich verstehen warum die so oft die Augen verdrehen 
Deine Ankündigung der weiteren Schritte würde bei mir nur ein kleines Lächeln verursachen. Nimm Dich und Deine Sache doch nicht so wichtig auch wenn es ärgerlich ist ;-)

Also ruhig mal etwas runter fahren.

Ich habe mit dem Service bei CANYON nur äußerst positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn Lieferanten beteiligt sind kann es leider mal etwas klemmen - das ist aber in jeder Branche so!

Beschäftige Dich mal mit dem Thema Wandlung bevor Du damit hausierst.


----------



## dj_holgie (9. September 2012)

Viel blabla um nichts wieder her.

Ich habe auch schon 2 mal Erfahrung mit Canyon Garantieservice gemacht und muss sagen das der Service ausgezeichnet ist . Überdurschnittlich gut. 

Klar ist ein Garantiefall ärgerlich aber es ist eben auch nicht der Normalfall das er eintritt. Das man dann ein paar Wochen auf sein Bike verzichten muss ist selbstverständlich, in einer perfekten Welt würde man evtl. vor ab ein Reserverad zugeschickt bekommen aber in dieser Welt leben wir nicht. Ich habe auch schon von Leuten bei Specialized gehört die mussten 3-4 Monate auf ihr Bike warten ohne irgendwelche Rückinfos. Wie gesagt für die Preise bei Canyon finde ich die Garantie DAUER (z.b. aufs neue Nerve CF 6 Jahre auf den Rahmen!) und auch die Qualität ausgezeichnet im Vergleich zu der Konkurrenz.

Deswegen hier so ÖFFENTLICH einen Aufguss zu veranstalten finde ich persönlich mehr als lächerlich. Aber irgendwie auch typisch deutsch (im negativem Sinne gemeint).


----------



## DoubleU (10. September 2012)

"Typisch deutsch" kann man nur negativ meinen! 

Wenn man einmal den richtigen Ansprechpartner gefunden hat (aus einem pool von einigen dort, die gute Arbeit machen) fluppt das bei Canyon einigermassen zufriedenstellend. Die müssten nur den Durchschnitt etwas anheben und/oder die Abläufe optimieren. Teilweise wundert man sich...


----------



## xyzHero (10. September 2012)

Auf der anderen Seite rudert Canyon preislich ja immer weiter von Radon weg. Daher muss dann auch der Gegenwert in Form von Serviceleistungen stimmen.
Nur weil es in der Branche üblich ist, sollte man es nicht als gegeben hinnehmen, dass das Bike 6-8 Wochen still steht, nur weil z.B. kein Ersatzdämpfer da ist. Gerade für große Unternehmen ist der Aufwand Tauschdämpfer anzubieten überschaubar.
Man sollte aber natürlich nicht aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## b-f-s (11. September 2012)

Guten Tag!
Ich bin frisch hier im Forum.
Dies ist mein erster Beitrag, leider aus unerfreulichem Anlaß.

Ich habe letztes Jahr im Juni ein neues Grand Canyon AL 8.0 gekauft
und bin über ca. 3000km sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad gewesen.

Anfang August habe ich im Rahmen einen Riß festgestellt und dieses
Problem Canyon per Email geschildert. Canyon reagierte schnell und
hat mich aufgefordert, das komplette Fahrrad einzusenden, was ich
am 13.08. getan habe. Eine Eingangsbestätigung bekam ich 2 Tage
später.
Da mein Jahresurlaub kurz bevor stand, habe ich darum gebeten, mir
mitzuteilen, ob die Bearbeitung noch vor meiner Urlaubsreise erfolgen
könne - auch wenn die Zeit knapp war.

Auf mehrere Emails, in denen ich den Bearbeitungsstand erfragen wollte,
bekam ich immerhalb einer Woche (bis zur Abreise) keine Antwort.
Daher habe ich am letzten Werktag vor der Abreise telefonisch mit
Canyon Kontakt aufgenommen. Die Dame am Telefon konnte mir aber
nur sagen, daß man in der Saison mit 3 Wochen Bearbeitungsvorlauf
rechnen müsse.

Ich durfte mir also in den verbliebenen zwei Tagen vor der Abreise noch
eben schnell meinen Oldtimer von 1990 wieder aufbauen, damit ich im
Urlaub überhaupt ein Rad zur Verfügung hatte.

Seit Sonntag bin ich nun wieder im Lande und habe auch endlich eine
Antwortmail auf meine Frage nach dem Bearbeitungsstand erhalten.
Inhalt: Canyon kann keine Aussage zum Bearbeitungsstand machen.
Es wäre ja Saison und so...
Daß Saison ist,weiß ich übrigens selbst - genau deswegen fehlt mir
ja das Rad so sehr!

Seit der Rücksendung sind nun über 4 Wochen vergangen und ich habe
trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage nicht einmal eine Information über den
weiteren Verlauf. Das kann's doch irgendwie nicht sein, oder?
Ich kann nicht einmal sagen, daß der Service bei Canyon schlecht sei.
Er ist für mich überhaupt nicht existent!

KEIN Fahrrad zur Verfügung zu haben, geht dann doch billiger als ein
Canyon zu kaufen.

Hat hier jemand eine Idee, wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll?
Ich bin ja wirklich lange geduldig - aber so etwas wie mit Canyon
hab' ich auch wirklich noch nie erlebt...

Prima Grüße,
b-f-s


----------



## ramu (13. September 2012)

ich hätte schon eine idee,

das nächste bike beim händler um die ecke kaufen wenns ein

guter händler ist bekommst in so nem fall ein leihbike

mein freund hatte genau wie du kurz vorm urlaub bei seinem rad

einen riss festgestellt er ging zum händler der kümmerte sich um

die ganze sache und stellte ihm ein leihbike zur verfügung

ohne mails ohne anrufen und betteln

das ist  SERVICE

also bis bald beim händler

fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-f-s (13. September 2012)

Ja, Du hast sicher Recht - ein guter Händler vor Ort ist viel Wert.
Ich habe die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten des Fahrradkaufs von der Anschaffung
natürlich gegeneinander abgewogen - und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, daß mir
ein richtig guter und zuverlässiger Händler hier in der Gegend leider fehlt.
Zudem bin ich in der Lage, die meisten Wartungsarbeiten und Reparaturen selbst
ausführen zu können - nur ein Rahmenbruch durfte mir nicht passieren...
Natürlich ist leider genau das geschehen...

Auf das Canyon bin ich gekommen,weil die Ausstattung genau auf meine Bedürfnisse
gepaßt haben und die seit dem Kauf gefahrenen 3000km bestätigen meine Wahl.
Das Rad selbst ist klasse - es paßt für meine Anforderungen perfekt.
Nur hätte ich wohl besser auf einen Kumpel hören sollen, der mich aufgrund eigener
Erfahrungen vor einem möglichen Servicefall vor Canyon gewarnt hatte.
Er hat seinerzeit erst nach Androhung rechtlicher Schritte sein Fahrrad wieder
gesehen- nach vielen Wochen Wartezeit.
Die vielen im Internet zu lesenden Meinungen zur Qualität des Service scheinen auch nicht alle aus der Luft gegriffen zu sein.

Ich war wohl etwas naiv zu glauben, daß ein deutscher Markenhersteller sich so etwas
auf Dauer ja wohl kaum leisten könne - kann er offensichtlich schon...und ich finde
ganz subjektiv, daß Canyones in meinem Fall echt auf die Spitze treibt.

Ich weiß nach nunmehr als 4 Wochen immer noch nicht, der an meinem Fahrrad aufgetretene Rahmenbruch nun auf Garantie aus der Welt geschafft wird oder ob ich
womöglich einen neuen Rahmen auch noch bezahlen muß. Die AGB von Canyon sind ja
so verfaßt, daß die sechsjährige Garantie auf den Rahmen z.B.bei 'Überbeanspruchung'
nicht mehr gilt - aber wie bitte ist Überbeanspruchung definiert und muß Canyon mir
beweisen, daß ich den Rahmen überbeansprucht habe oder muß ich beweisen, daß
ich es nicht getan habe?

Ohne Rechtsanwalt scheint's irgendwie nicht zu gehen...wenn ich irgendwann mal
wieder Fahrrad fahren will.

Im Moment befinde ich mich halt in dem äußerst unbefriedigenden Zustand, relativ
viel Geld für ein Fahrrad beazhlt zu haben, von dem ich nichts habe...und von dem
ich nichtmal weiß, ob ich es irgendwann wieder sehen werde, da der Hersteller sich
taub stellt.

Mit meinen Emails und Telefonaten komme ich jedenfalls nicht weiter...
Mehr Information als daß gerade Saison sei und es einen mehrwöchigen Bearbeitungsvorlauf gebe, erfahre ich da nicht.

Wirklich ein absolutes Armutszeugnis für Canyon!
Meine Saison 2012 ist schön versaut!


----------



## der_erce (14. September 2012)

Ich hab kürzlich festgestellt, dass über Facebook wesentlich mehr geht, als über die Telefonleitungen. Da ist ein gewisser Robert immer am wedeln. Ich denke sogar sehr gut. Viele Probleme die ich dort lesen konnte, hat er sich persönlich angenommen, und zwar meißt sehr zeitnah. Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich auch diesen Weg der Kommunikation einzuschlagen.


----------



## admiralawesome (14. September 2012)

Ich Habe mein Torque FRX 9.0 Flashzone am 27.06.2012 erhalten. Am 14. August habe ich festgestellt das mein "Cane Creek DB" ein Spiel zwischen Kolbenstange und Dämpferkörper aufweist. 
Ich habe mit Canyon Telefoniert und gefragt wie ich jetzt vorgehen soll. 

Deren Antwort war: "Dämpfer ausbauen und einschicken. Bearbeitungszeit 5-9 Werktage."

Ich habe den Dämpfer am 18. August losgeschickt, dieser kam am Dienstag den 21. August an.
7 Werktage später habe ich nochmal angerufen um zu fragen ob es neuigkeiten vom Dämpfer gibt! 

Die Antwort: "Tut mir leid wir konnten den Dämpfer nicht reparieren und haben ihn noch am selben Tag zum Hersteller geschickt. Es dauert ca. 5-10 Tage bei Cane Creek. Die Bearbeiten immer schnell."

Von diesem Tag an hatte ich schon schlechte laune. 
ungefähr 8 Tage später habe ich nochmals angerufen um zu fragen was mit dem Dämpfer ist.

Deren Antwort: "Keine Ahnung, wir haben nichts vom Hersteller gehört. Eine Bearbeitungszeit von 3-4 Wochen ist möglich."

man wird echt voll verar...t. Das ist echt traurig. ich hab da fasst 4000 Euros gelassen.


----------



## b-f-s (14. September 2012)

@ der_erce
DankefÃ¼r den Tippmit dem Fratzenbuch- ich versuche das noch mal parallel.

@ admiralawesome
Und? Was machen wir nun?
Nehmen wir'n Tag Urlaub, fahren nach Koblenz und fragen da mal persÃ¶nlich nach?
Mein Grand Canyon AL 8.0 war ja im Vergleich zu Deinem Rad ein Billigheimer - fÃ¼r
mich sind die ind en Sand gesetzten â¬1500 aber viel Geld!

...ich wÃ¤r' ja, nachdem mein MTB-Sommerurlaub mangels Fahrrad schon einen
komplett anderen  und unerwÃ¼nschten Charakter bekommen hat, gern jetzt zum Ende
der Saison noch mal fÃ¼r ein paar Tage aus dem herbstlichen Norddeutschland gen 
SÃ¼dtirol geflohen.
Mit meinem mittlerweile mangels Canyon wieder aufgebauten Oldtimer (3x7 Biopace,
RockShox MAG 21, von Anfang der '90er) macht das aber keinen Sinn.

Wer kann denn ahnen, daÃ sich die Garantieabwicklung eines gebrochenen Rahmens
bei Canyon Ã¼ber so lange Zeit hinziehen kann. Ich hÃ¤tte ehrlich erwartet, daÃ Canyon
solche Unannehmlichkeiten fÃ¼r den Kunden mÃ¶glichst schnell aus der Welt schaffen
wÃ¼rde...weil es eben auch nicht wirklich gut fÃ¼r den Ruf eines deutschen Markenherstellers sein kann, wenn ein Rahmen bricht und man sden Kunden dann Ã¼ber
Wochen bzw. Monate hÃ¤ngen lÃ¤Ãt.


----------



## admiralawesome (17. September 2012)

@ b-f-s 
So wie es aussieht fahre ich am Donnerstag mit einem 5er Inbus nach Koblenz. 
Wenn ich meinen CC-DB nicht wieder bekomme dann finde ich bestimmt ein Ausstellungsbike, an dem ich mir einen Dämpfer abschrauben kann. 

Eigentlich sollte es ja auch egal sein wie viel Geld man für sein Fahrrad bezahlt hat. 
Auf der Arbeit behandle ich einen Ford Fiesta genau so sorgfältig wie einen dicken Benz.

Mich regt es so auf das ich mein bike gerade mal 6 Wochen treten durfte. Und dann noch nicht mal im richtigen Gelände.

aber bevor ich fahren konnte musste ich ja auch nochmal selbst Hand anlegen. 
Die haben vergessen den Schrumpfschlauch um die Feder der "Fox 40" zu stülpen.(Hat geklappert wie sau) Bei der ersten fahrt habe ich gedacht das bike bricht unter mir zusammen. 

Dann haben die noch vergessen mir eine Ersatz- Schraube für das Schaltauge mit zu liefern. 

Und leider war ich damals so ein Idiot und habe mich nicht beschwert. 
Da habe ich denen schon 5 geschenkt. <-- Fragt mich nicht warum ich so doof war.


----------



## Chrisinger (18. September 2012)

Ich hab hier auch mal einen Fall von "mangelnden" Service. Letzte Woche wurde das Nerve AM meiner Freundin geliefert. Beim Auspacken war das Bike dann total verdreckt, also scheinbar hat jemand mit schmierigen Finger das Bike eingepackt. Das Zeug war so hartnäckig, dass wir erstmal eine halbe Stunde putzen mussten. Beim weiteren auspacken mussten wir dann das hier fest stellen:













Also meiner Meinung nach dürfte sowas bei einem Neubike nicht sein. Wir hatten es gleich am Donnerstag reklamiert und heute endlich eine Antwort bekommen. Aber leider nicht wirklich zufrieden stellend.

Was würdet ihr machen bzw welche Höhe für einen Nachlass würde euch zufrieden stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-fens (18. September 2012)

Das mit dem Kabelauslass am Rahmen hab ich bei meinem neuen Ultimate AL 9.0 Di2 auch.
Es wurde auch schon öfter erwähnt dass dies normal sei.
Ich werde damit leben.

Bei einem Nachlass wirst du wahrscheinlich enttäuscht werden.
Bei meinem vorherigen Ultimate AL 9.0 SL haben sie mir für eine Delle im Mavic Ksyrium Laufrad einen 50 Euro Warengutschein angeboten.
Da hab ich das Bike lieber zurückgeschickt und mich jetzt für das andere Modell entschieden.
Bargeld gibt's gar nicht.


----------



## Chrisinger (18. September 2012)

Das letzte Bild soll ich sich auch auf den Fehler in der weißen Lackierung beziehen 
So ungefähr das gleiche wurde uns auch angeboten


----------



## b-f-s (18. September 2012)

So, ich noch mal bezüglich des Rahmenbruchs meines 2011er Grand Canyon AL 8.0.
Am Montag hab' ich noch mal per Email nach dem Bearbeitungsstand gefragt und
meinen Wunsch nach Wandlung angekündigt,sollte sich die Angelegenheit noch
länger hinziehen.
Heute gab's Antwort von Canyon - und zwar ausnahmsweise mal keine der
automatisch generierten Mails. Es ist sogar so etwas wie eine Entschuldigung
für die lange Wartezeit zu lesen.
Mein Fahrrad soll der Mail nach am Donnertstag 'abgearbeitet' werden und danach
an mich zurück gesendet werden.
Ob der Rahmen repariert wurde oder getauscht wird (wömöglich gegen einen in einer
anderen Farbe - die AGB lassen das zu) und ob meine Garantieanfrage akzeptiert
wurde oder ob ich die Instandsetzung bezahlan soll,weiß ich nicht. Schaun mer mal!
Ich hoffe nun also, daß ich Anfang oder Mitte kommender Woche mein Rad zurück
erhalte. Ich werde berichten!
Erst einmal hoffe ich, daß ich das Rad im gleichen guten Zustand wie vor dem
Versenden zurück erhalte - nur ohne Riß im Rahmen.
Ein kleines 'Bonbon' als Zeichen der Entschuldigung seitens Canyon wäre zusätzlich
sehr nett- und wenn es 'nur' ein Komplettservice wäre...also quasi reine Arbeitszeit.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! 

b-f-s


----------



## MikeZ (18. September 2012)

Hmm, Du weißt (bzw. hoffst), daß Du Dein Rad Ende der Woche wiederbekommst. Aber nicht, ob Du etwas bezahlen musst???
Das könnte dann aber ein böses Erwachen geben, oder täusche ich mich da...?


----------



## Erdbomber (18. September 2012)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> Lieber Canyon Mitarbeiter
> 
> Das ist ja alles schön und gut, was ich hier lese.
> 
> ...


 
Absolut deiner Meinung.


----------



## admiralawesome (24. September 2012)

Jetzt wurde mir wieder ein defekter Dämpfer geliefert.  
Die Kolbenstange hat immer noch ein heftiges seitliches spiel.
Was ist das bitte für ein laden?

NIE WIEDER CANYON!


----------



## Basscommander (24. September 2012)

Nur aus Neugierde:
Was ist mit dem Dämpfer jetzt genau passiert?
Wurde er repariert, oder ausgetauscht?
Wenn letzteres: von wem?

ps.:  schon bei Canyon gemeldet und den erneuten Defekt gemeldet?


----------



## admiralawesome (24. September 2012)

angeblich wurde er getauscht.
habe aber leider nicht gefragt wo dies gemacht wurde.
jetzt warte ich erstmal bis morgen auf einen Rückruf. 

"es könnte sein das die versehentlich wieder meinen alten Dämpfer zurück geschickt haben" sagt der man am teflon.


----------



## DanielSuetel (24. September 2012)

Hallo, 
Mein Canyon kam auch leider beschädigt von der ersten Inspektion und Reparatur zurück.

Positiv angemerkt sei das der Service prompt reagierte und das Bike jetzt neu eingesendet wird.

Vielleicht war diese Saison der Wurm drin ??

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Deichkind (26. September 2012)

ramu schrieb:


> ich hätte schon eine idee,
> 
> das nächste bike beim händler um die ecke kaufen wenns ein
> 
> ...



Falls es so einen Händler wirklich gibt, ist das tatsächlich Service. 

Hab ich aber noch nicht erlebt. Habe selbst drei Monate auf einen defekten Rahmen warten müssen und zwischenzeitlich mal vorsichtig nach einem Leihrad gefragt..."Wir verkaufen Räder, wir verleihen sie nicht!"
Und das war damals der größte und engagierteste Händler in Lübeck.

Genauso habe ich 8 Wochen auf ein Ersatzteil von MZ gewartet (auch über Händler bestellt).

Bitte hört doch mal mit den Märchen auf, dass es beim Händler alles toll ist. Da wartest Du genauso.

P.S.: Falls ihr im Raum Hamburg-Lübeck einen Händler kennt, der mir das Gegenteil beweist, bin ich gern bereit hier öffentlich Abbitte zu leisten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PARADIGM (26. September 2012)

Echt unschön, was man hier über den Canyon-Support liest.

Ich bin auch nicht zufrieden und kopiere mal mein Problem aus nem anderen Thread hier rein:

"Hallo liebe Foren-User!

Grade hier angelmeldet und gleich mal ein Problem mit CANYON gepostet...leider!


Um was es geht:

Ich bekam Ende August 2012 mein CANYON NERVE XC 9.0 geliefert und machte mich natürlich gleich an den Aufbau.

Da ich die, für mich, wenig ergonomischen Standard-Griffe gegen andere  tauschen wollte, demontierte ich die Endkappen des Lenkers und die  Griffe.

Durch Zufall sah ich im Lenker-Rohr dann das:





Also einen offensichtlichen Laminierungsfehler, der äußerst anfällig  gegen dynamische Lastwechsel ist und eine schöne Kerbwirkung habe ich an  der Stelle auch.

Den Lenker schickte ich Anfang September zur Prüfung an CANYON.

Da ich Ende August auch noch einen Lackfehler am Rahmen fand, schickte  ich in 3 Wochen zwei mails an CANYON, auf die dort niemand einging.
Dazu kamen dann 3 Anrufe, bei denen mir zweimal verichert wurde, dass  ich zurück gerufen werden soll, was bis heute nie passiert ist.

Von einem Support-Mitarbeiter wurde mir allerdings des Lenkers wegen  vorgetragen, dass laut Werkstatt der Lenker geprüft sei und für  fahrtüchtig gehalten ist.
Motiviert durch diese Aussage bat ich um einen Rückruf des Technikers, bevor der Lenker versendet wird.
Der Lenker wurde heute versendet und auf den Anruf warte ich nach wie vor.

Akzeptieren kann ich den Lenker auf keinen Fall und gespannt bin ich auf das Prüfschreiben.

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass ich seit 4 Wochen ein CANYON Bike ohne Lenker und mit Lackfehler hier stehen habe.

Wie seht ihr die Sache?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!"


----------



## der_erce (27. September 2012)

Ja, das ist halt das Problem beim Versender. Es ist halt was anderes als deinem Fahradfutzi des Vertrauens ans Krawattl zu rücken und ihn zur Rede zu stellen. Ich muß sagen, dass mich auch mal jemand hätte anrufen sollen und hat es dann auch getan, allerdings nach gut 2 Wochen. Für ne Frage, die ich hatte, hat sich allerdings ein Telefonist sogar ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt, sich von der Werkstatt das Problem erklären lassen und mir die Lösung geschildert. 
Es ist halt einfach ein Versender, mit vielen unterschiedlichen Mitarbeitern. Mal erwischt man diesen, mal jenen. 
Auch wenn du das Bike dort persönlich hinbringst, kann es trotzdem sein, dass sich irgendwann jemand anderes damit befassen muß, und es vielleicht schlechter oder falsch abwickelt, als der mit dem du es besprochen hast. PAssiert mir aber im Bikeladen um die Ecke auch manchmal, dass ich nicht zurückgerufen werde.

Lösung, anderen Lenker rein, mit dem Lackfehler wirste leben müssen. Du wirst kein neues Bike bekommen. Vermutlich Gutschein oder sowas. Also hol dir nen anderen Lenker und fahr die Kiste. Nebenbei kannst dich ja immernoch um den Carbonlenker kümmern. Und alles was noch kommt von Canyon (wenn was kommt) ist plus!


----------



## PARADIGM (27. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ja, das ist halt das Problem beim Versender. Es ist halt was anderes als deinem Fahradfutzi des Vertrauens ans Krawattl zu rücken und ihn zur Rede zu stellen. Ich muß sagen, dass mich auch mal jemand hätte anrufen sollen und hat es dann auch getan, allerdings nach gut 2 Wochen. Für ne Frage, die ich hatte, hat sich allerdings ein Telefonist sogar ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt, sich von der Werkstatt das Problem erklären lassen und mir die Lösung geschildert.
> Es ist halt einfach ein Versender, mit vielen unterschiedlichen Mitarbeitern. Mal erwischt man diesen, mal jenen.
> Auch wenn du das Bike dort persönlich hinbringst, kann es trotzdem sein, dass sich irgendwann jemand anderes damit befassen muß, und es vielleicht schlechter oder falsch abwickelt, als der mit dem du es besprochen hast. PAssiert mir aber im Bikeladen um die Ecke auch manchmal, dass ich nicht zurückgerufen werde.
> 
> Lösung, anderen Lenker rein, mit dem Lackfehler wirste leben müssen. Du wirst kein neues Bike bekommen. Vermutlich Gutschein oder sowas. Also hol dir nen anderen Lenker und fahr die Kiste. Nebenbei kannst dich ja immernoch um den Carbonlenker kümmern. Und alles was noch kommt von Canyon (wenn was kommt) ist plus!




Ja, ich kenne es ja auch vom Fahrradhändler um die Ecke, dass man da auch gut vera****t wird und einem beim eigenen Service zu Hause dann z.B. auffällt, dass Sägespäne vom Kürzen des Lenkrohres im Steuersatz sind oder das Steuersatzrohr gar nicht plangefräst ist.

Mich ärgert es eben, dass mit dem Prüfzeugnis suggeriert bekommt, dass alles in Ordnung ist, da überall Häkchen dran gemacht werden und noch ne Unterschrift drunter und dem Kunden fällt z.B. das mit dem Lackfehler gleich beim Auspacken ins Auge.

Gravierend ist es aber mit dem Laminierungsfehler, da das im Prinzip ein verdeckter Mangel ist und das Verbauen des Lenkers eigentlich grob fahrlässig ist.
Wenn man weiß, was bei einem Lenker für Kräfte und Momente wirken, aus denen dann dynamische Lastwechsel resultieren, macht das einen, durch den Laminierungsfehler, gekerbten Carbon Lenker auch keinen Spass einen solchen zu fahren und wenn er bricht, ist der Ärger groß und keiner wills gewesen sein und der Nachweis beim Schadensfall fällt schwer.

Wie geschrieben, ich bin gespannt, was CANYON zur Prüfung des Lenkers geschrieben hat.

Ärgerlich ist aber auch, dass ich sicher schon 4 mal meine Telefonnummer angeben mußte, gleichwohl die eigentlich in meinem Kundenkonto steht....oder mir ein Formular geschickt wurde, was ich komplett ausfüllte und bei CANYON scheinbar verschlampt wurde, so dass die meine Kontodaten nicht mehr hatten.
Und wie gesagt, dass man nicht zurück gerufen wird, obwohl es zweimal ausgemacht wurde, beim letzten mal sogar auf hohe Prioität gesetzt wurde und der vorherige Mitarbeiter gar nichts eingetragen hatte, obwohl er mir es am Telefon noch bestätigte.

Service darf man schon erwarten.

Ich hab mich jetzt übrigens an Richey via email gewendet, die ihren europäischen Vertrieb allerdings in der Schweiz haben.


----------



## der_erce (27. September 2012)

Poste das mal auf der Facebookseite von Canyon. Dort reagiert man relativ schnell auf negative Kritik.


----------



## PARADIGM (27. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Poste das mal auf der Facebookseite von Canyon. Dort reagiert man relativ schnell auf negative Kritik.




Ja, werde ich auf jeden Fall machen...hätte ich auch schon, wenn ich bei facebook wäre


----------



## der_erce (27. September 2012)

ah..sowas gibts noch?


----------



## PARADIGM (27. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> ah..sowas gibts noch?



Jetzt nicht mehr 

Ich habe heute auch den Lenker und das Serviceschreiben bekommen:

"Laut unserer Qualitätssicherung handelt es sich hierbei um keine Delamination. Desweiteren sind die Wandstärken des Lenkers zeichnungskonform somit liegt am Lenker kein Fehler vor und der Lenker ist fahrbar.
Die Verdickung an der Innenseite entsteht beim Herstellungsprozess und ist völlig normal"

Ich frage mich grade, ob die den Fehler überhaupt gesehen haben....und meine Fehlerbeschreibung ist nie auf eine Verdickung eingegangen?!?


----------



## der_erce (27. September 2012)

Die haben doch ein mords Röntgengerät. Vielleicht haben sie es da durchgejagt?


----------



## PARADIGM (27. September 2012)

Ist halt die Sache, haben die ein Röntgengerät, oder nutzen die auch ein Röntgengerät?
Ich sag mal so, die Delamination ist optisch offensichtlich und bei so einem "preiswerten" Lenker rentiert das sicher finaziell nicht, den zu röntgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (27. September 2012)

Naja, ich kann dir sicher nicht sagen wie die das Röntengerät nutzen aber was wenns so wäre : "Hey, kannst den Lenker mal mit reinschmeissen? Is doch noch platz zwischen dem Rahmen! - Klar, ich schick dir den Scan per mail in 10 Minuten, hab grad noch was zu tun - Joa..passt!"  
Ansonsten eben deine Variante: " Lenker röntgen? Hast du nen Vogel? Weißt du was das kostet? Zeig mal her. Mhh..mhhhh...*biegeversuch* *klopfklopf* Ich weiß nicht was du hast, der passt doch! Schicks ihm zurück und formulier es fachlich, du kannst das ! "


----------



## PARADIGM (27. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann dir sicher nicht sagen wie die das Röntengerät nutzen aber was wenns so wäre : "Hey, kannst den Lenker mal mit reinschmeissen? Is doch noch platz zwischen dem Rahmen! - Klar, ich schick dir den Scan per mail in 10 Minuten, hab grad noch was zu tun - Joa..passt!"
> Ansonsten eben deine Variante: " Lenker röntgen? Hast du nen Vogel? Weißt du was das kostet? Zeig mal her. Mhh..mhhhh...*biegeversuch* *klopfklopf* Ich weiß nicht was du hast, der passt doch! Schicks ihm zurück und formulier es fachlich, du kannst das ! "



Fachlich,...das merkt der Kunde nie! 
Ich habs jetzt mal auf Facebook gepostet....mal sehen, was da noch kommentiert wird


----------



## Markdierk (29. September 2012)

Ich finde es schade, wenn Leute meinen ihre persönlichen Differenzen mit dem Service bei Facebook posten zu müssen. Für mich ist die Facebookseite für News, Videos und Bilder da. Ich schaue mir auch gerne Bilder von andren Usern an, die dort gepostet werden, durch die Flut an großteils kleinlichen Beschwerden, denen jegliche Berechtigung (aus meiner Sicht) fehlt, ist mir die Lust daran vergangen.

Anscheinend gibt es aber so viele Dinge die öffentlich gemacht werden müssen, also auf gehts.


----------



## PARADIGM (29. September 2012)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, wenn Leute meinen ihre persönlichen Differenzen mit dem Service bei Facebook posten zu müssen. Für mich ist die Facebookseite für News, Videos und Bilder da. Ich schaue mir auch gerne Bilder von andren Usern an, die dort gepostet werden, durch die Flut an großteils kleinlichen Beschwerden, denen jegliche Berechtigung (aus meiner Sicht) fehlt, ist mir die Lust daran vergangen.
> 
> Anscheinend gibt es aber so viele Dinge die öffentlich gemacht werden müssen, also auf gehts.




Natürlich muss es immer angemessen sein.

Wenn ich für ein Rad 2299 bezahle, mir beim Auspacken verschiedenes auffällt und mir in der Folgezeit von 4 Wochen 2 mal versprochen wird, dass ich zurück gerufen werden soll, was leider nicht passierte und mir dann beim 3 mal gesagt wird, dass es vom Mitarbeiter gar nicht eingetragen wurde, blieb mir persönlich nichts anderes übrig und es bei facebook zu posten. Nebenbei hatte ich in der 4 Wochen 2 emails geschickt, die nie beantwortet wurden.

Das ist für den Kunden schon irgendwie schade.

Bei facebook bin ich bis vor ein paar tagen nichtmal angemeldet gewesen, aber ich bekam den Tipp, da dort recht flott auf positive/negative Kritik eingegangen wird. Und so war es dann auch. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit wurden viele Probleme gelöst.

Ich finde es auch schade, dass man es erst publik machen muß, aber wenn man auf dem offiziellen Weg nicht weiter kommt, zeigt das doch auch, dass an der Struktur des Service etwas nicht stimmt, da die Canyon-Mitarbeiter, die für facebook verantwortlich sind, scheinbar wesentlich sensibilisiert wurden.


----------



## Bikebmin (29. September 2012)

Paradigm,
es wÃ¤re nett, wenn Du Dich auf einen der ThemenbeitrÃ¤ge konzentrieren wÃ¼rdest anstatt in zweien zu posten.

Betrachtet man die Antworten zu Deiner Frage sowie das ResumeÄ des einen von mir zitierten Beitrages, so scheint die Reklamation nicht berechtigt. Man nennt sowas dann gerne Stand der Technik.
Es ist ein imho kleiner optischer, von aussen normal nicht erkennbarer "Mangel".

Fortgesetztes Ausblenden von Antworten in dieser Richtung wird Dir auf Dauer nicht helfen.

Nimm es wie ein Mann.


----------



## PARADIGM (29. September 2012)

Hier beschränke ich mich hier doch auf den Service von Canyon?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (30. September 2012)

Oh man, reicht es nicht das du ein eigenen Fred (der mittlerweile über 3 Seiten geht) eröffnest, nein dann muss man hier auch noch seitenlang lamentieren über ein Problem, was eigentlich gar kein Problem ist. So wurde es dir jetzt schon 3 mal bestätigt.

Haben Studenten wirklich soviel Zeit?! Schön, dass so ein Vorurteil mal wieder bestätigt wird.


----------



## dj_holgie (30. September 2012)

PARADIGM schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch schade, dass man es erst publik machen muß, aber wenn man auf dem offiziellen Weg nicht weiter kommt, zeigt das doch auch, dass an der Struktur des Service etwas nicht stimmt, da die Canyon-Mitarbeiter, die für facebook verantwortlich sind, scheinbar wesentlich sensibilisiert wurden.



Auf der FB Seite ist halt ein Mitarbeiter speziell abgestellt, der den ganzen Tag nichts anderes macht als die Seite zu checken und dann bei den anderen Abteilungen mal nachzuhaken wie es steht. Auf offiziellem Weg geht es auch, da brauch man halt etwas Geduld und darf nicht jeden Tag heulend anrufen wie es steht. Du bist da nicht der einzige Kunde, wenn jeder Kunde sich so verhalten würde wie du dann würde es für alle länger dauern und teurer werden.


----------



## PARADIGM (30. September 2012)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Oh man, reicht es nicht das du ein eigenen Fred (der mittlerweile über 3 Seiten geht) eröffnest, nein dann muss man hier auch noch seitenlang lamentieren über ein Problem, was eigentlich gar kein Problem ist. So wurde es dir jetzt schon 3 mal bestätigt.
> 
> Haben Studenten wirklich soviel Zeit?! Schön, dass so ein Vorurteil mal wieder bestätigt wird.



Du weißt schon, dass längst alles geklärt ist, oder liest Du die Beiträge nicht aufmerksam durch?!?
Hättest Du das, wäre Dir sicher auch aufgefallen, dass ich ganze 3 mal in 4 Wochen bei Canyon angerufen habe, aber die Hauptsache, wieder irgendeinen Blödsinn hier rein schreiben.
Und dann noch gleich persönlich werden, um irgendwelche Vorurteile sich selbst zu bestätigen.
Aber das Forum hat ja ohnehin seinen Ruf weg!


----------



## der_erce (30. September 2012)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Auf der FB Seite ist halt ein Mitarbeiter speziell abgestellt, der den ganzen Tag nichts anderes macht als die Seite zu checken und dann bei den anderen Abteilungen mal nachzuhaken wie es steht. Auf offiziellem Weg geht es auch, da brauch man halt etwas Geduld und darf nicht jeden Tag heulend anrufen wie es steht. Du bist da nicht der einzige Kunde, wenn jeder Kunde sich so verhalten würde wie du dann würde es für alle länger dauern und teurer werden.



Genau, und der kümmert sich anscheinend alleine schneller um Probleme als die halbe Belegschaft im Laden. Wo ist dein Problem? Es ist nicht mal dein Problem. Und wenn du dir die Facebookseite mal ansiehst, wirst du merken, dass sich verdammt VIELE Kunden so verhalten, weil offensichtlich über den Telefonweg nicht sonderlich viel tut, weil eben zu viele Indianer dort die Informationen zerteilen. Schade für den FB-Helden, aber dann sollten sich die Canyoneros mal um ihren Service kümmern. Über kurz oder Lang wird der Gute vermutlich eh die Order bekommen sich um sowas nicht mehr zu kümmern...also reg dich ab.

 @PARADIGM.. zum Thema Ruf: Wenn man hier nicht nach den "Regeln" spielt, eckt man sehr schnell an.


----------



## dj_holgie (30. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Genau, und der kümmert sich anscheinend alleine schneller um Probleme als die halbe Belegschaft im Laden. Wo ist dein Problem? Es ist nicht mal dein Problem. Und wenn du dir die Facebookseite mal ansiehst, wirst du merken, dass sich verdammt VIELE Kunden so verhalten, weil offensichtlich über den Telefonweg nicht sonderlich viel tut, weil eben zu viele Indianer dort die Informationen zerteilen. Schade für den FB-Helden, aber dann sollten sich die Canyoneros mal um ihren Service kümmern. Über kurz oder Lang wird der Gute vermutlich eh die Order bekommen sich um sowas nicht mehr zu kümmern...also reg dich ab.



Ich reg mich gar nicht auf, das war nur eine Antwort darauf warum es bei Facebook anscheinend schneller geht als über den offiziellen Service. 

Der FB Typ hat halt pro Tag maximal 5 Anfragen, die er dann an die Fachabteilung mal weiterreicht und nachfragt, die er aber nicht bearbeiten muss. Der "offizielle Service" hat halt hunderte(!?) Sachen gleichzeitig am laufen. Also mich wunderts nicht warum man auf der FB Seite zumindestens schneller eine Auskunft bekommt über den Status. Ob es dann tatsächlich schneller auch bearbeitet wird ist ja dann immer noch die andere Fragen, weil der FB Typ geht garantiert nicht in die Werkstatt runter und repariert mal schnell dein Fahrrad. Ich arbeite auch nicht für Canyon und will die Typen auch nicht ständig in Schutz nehmen, kanns nur nicht verstehen wie man so eine Kleinigkeit so aufblasen kann.


----------



## dj_holgie (30. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> @PARADIGM.. zum Thema Ruf: Wenn man hier nicht nach den "Regeln" spielt, eckt man sehr schnell an.



Mich würde mal interessieren was das für Regeln sind?


----------



## der_erce (1. Oktober 2012)

Naja...also ich persönlich kann nicht sagen ob es ne Kleinigkeit ist, da ich nicht jeden Tag mit Kohlefaserlaminierungen zu tun habe. 
Dass der FB-Typ nicht die Bikes repariert ist auch unnötig zu erwähnen, aber vielleicht kann er anrufen in der Werkstatt und mal nachfragen? Klar, ist vermutlich, nochmals, nicht sein Aufgabengebiet...aber wie ich schon sagte, wenn der Service nicht hinterherkommt, falsche Versprechungen, die Ergebnisse nicht zufriedenstellend sind, und das alles vielleicht aus mangelhafter Kommunikation resultiert, versucht man halt alle Wege zu testen. 
Das mit den Regeln galt nicht dir, aber ist generell so. Kann dir jetzt nicht "die Regeln" nennen aber es gibt paar sachen da fällt man schnell in ungnade, wie z.b. nicht konform sein mit der Meinung der Fanboys.


----------



## b-f-s (17. Oktober 2012)

So - es ist vollbracht!

  Nach exakt 7 - in Worten: SIEBEN - Wochen ohne Fahrrad habe ich mein 2011er Grand Canyon AL 8.0
  zurück erhalten. Ob meine vielen Emails die Bearbeitungszeit verkürzt, verlängert oder überhaupt
  irgendwie beeinflußt haben, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
  Der Rahmen ist wie von mir gewünscht auf Garantie getauscht worden. Ich bin auch froh, wieder
  einen langweilig schwarzen und keinen roten (2011) oder weißen (2012) erhalten zu haben.

  Abgesehen von der inakzeptabel langen Bearbeitungszeit also alles gut, möchte man meinen, oder?

  Nicht ganz!

  In etwa den gleichen Text wie unten zu lesen habe ich natürlich an Canyon geschrieben:

  Unklar ist, warum die Lackschutzaufkleber bis auf denjenigen unter dem Unterrohr fehlen und
  warum die Lackschutzfolie unter dem Unterrohr so dermaßen schief und bogenförmig aufgeklebt ist,
  daß sie auf der einen Seite den Canyon-Schriftzug tangiert, auf der anderen ist zum Teil (weil
  bogenförmig geklebt) über einen Zentimeter Platz zwischen der Unterkante des Canyon-Schriftzugs
  und dem Aufkleber. Funktionell stellt das natürlich keinen Mangel dar - optisch aber sehr wohl!
  Wie kann ein Rahmen mit fehlendem bzw. krumm und schief aufgeklebtem Lackschutz die
  (hoffentlich vorhandene) Qualitätskontrolle passieren?
  Es stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Fehler in der Canyon-Kontrolle außerdem übersehen werden.
  Ich hoffe, so etwas beschränkt sich auf optische Mängel und wirkt sich nicht sicherheitsrelevant aus.
  Am Steuerrohr waren zudem Bremsleitung und Schaltzug anders verlegt als bei Anlieferung.
  Das zu beheben, ist natürlich kein Problem gewesen - Bremshebel links ab, einmal durchgefädelt
  und wieder montiert - nun knickt nichts mehr ab.
  Trotzdem:
  Wie stehts um die Endkontrolle bei Canyon, bei der solche funktionellen Mängel aufgefallen wären?
  Offensichtlich Fehlanzeige! Für mich als Kunden sieht das so aus, als würde bei Ihnen alles unter
  extremem Zeitdruck und nicht gewissenhaft erledigt.

  Zudem mußte ich nach Montage des Fahrrads beim ersten Fahrversuch feststellen, daß bei der
  Reparatur meines Fahrrades bei Canyon das Kabel des Tachos abgerissen wurde und der Tacho
  folglich nicht mehr funktioniert.
  Besonders ärgerlich ist dabei, daß ich mir die Mühe gemacht hatte, das Kabel des Tachos entlang der
  Vorderradbremsleitung zu verlegen  unter Verwendung eines Schrumpfschlauches.
  Um den gewünschten Zustand wieder herzustellen muß ich nun also das Bremssystem öffnen, die
  Leitung mittels neuer Quetschhülse und Olive neu verquetschen und das System entlüften.
  Zudem kann ich einen neuen Tachoaufnehmer samt Kabel kaufen und habe die Arbeit der
  ordentlichen Verlegung der ganzen Angelegenheit.
  In dem Begleitschreiben bei Einsendung des Rades hatte ich extra darum gebeten, daß der
  Kabelverlegung besondere Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt werden solle.

  Außerdem mußte ich feststellen, daß ich hinten nicht alle Gänge schalten kann. Der von Canyon
  eingebaute Bowdenzug ist zu kurz geklemmt gewesen. Die Einstellmöglichkeit am Schalthebel
  reichte nicht aus, die volle Funktion wieder herzustellen. Der Bowdenzug mußte an der Klemmung
  am Schaltwerk gelöst werden und ein Stück nachgelassen werden.
  Kein großes Problem, fix erledigt.
  Trotzdem bestätigt auch dieses Detail den oben beschriebenen Eindruck.


  Ich fasse den nun endlich abgewickelten Garantiefall nach Rahmenbruch mal kurz zusammen:

*06.08.2012*          Riß im Rahmen festgestellt
  Per Email Abstimmung mit Canyon, daß das komplette Fahrrad eingeschickt werden soll.
  13.08.2012          Versand des Fahrrads an Canyon.
  Mail mit Eingangsbestätigung von Canyon, das Fahrrad sei am 15.08.2012 bei Canyon eingegangen.
  Im Laufe der KW34 mehrere Emails an Canyon mit der Bitte um Mitteilung des Bearbeitungsstands.
  24.08.2012          Telefonat mit Canyon: Bearbeitungsvorlauf zurzeit etwa 3 Wochen.
  Innerhalb der drauf folgenden zwei Wochen - genauer kann ich den Zeitpunkt nicht eingrenzen, da
  ich verreist war - habe ich eine Antwort auf eine meiner Mails aus KW34 erhalten.
  Aussage: Keine Information zum Bearbeitungsstand möglich.
  17.09.2012          Erneute Mail mit der Bitte um Mitteilung des Bearbeitungstandes an Canyon
  Antwort von Canyon: Auftrag wird am 20.09.2012 durchgeführt, danach Rücksendung des Rades
  25.09.2012          Email mit Versandmitteilung von Canyon
*29.09.2012*          Erhalt des Rades mit den oben beschriebenen Mängeln


*Folgende Punkte stören mich gewaltig:*

  -     Die Dauer (SIEBEN WOCHEN) der Bearbeitung seitens Canyon ist absolut inakzeptabel uns steht in
        keinem Verhältnis zu der reinen Arbeitszeit für den Tausch des Rahmens der Werkstatt.
  -     Ich habe trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage keine Aussage über den Bearbeitungsstand erhalten.
        Ich bin bis zum Erhalt des reparierten Fahrrads trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage nicht darüber
        informiert worden, ob meiner Garantieanfrage entsprochen wird und wie der Schaden      (Reparatur, Austausch)
behoben werden soll.
  -     Es fand keinerlei Abstimmung mit mir statt, welche Arbeiten evtl. zusätzlich zum Austausch des
        defekten Rahmens durchgeführt werden sollten.
        (Sinnvoll wäre z.B. gewesen, gleich einen Service der Gabel etc. mit anzubieten).

  Zudem würde sich Canyon sicher nicht übermäßig verausgaben, wenn bei solch langer
  Bearbeitungszeit ein Versuch der Wiedergutmachung unternommen oder zumindest ein Wort der
  Entschuldigung formuliert worden wäre.
  So muß ich davon ausgehen, daß diese Art der Bearbeitung von vom Kunden unverschuldeten
  Garantiefällen von Canyon als völlig normal angesehen wird.

  Beispiel:
  Hätte ich z.B. beim Erhalt meines Rades festgestellt, daß die verschlissenen Reifen gegen neue
  getauscht worden wären, wäre meine endgradige Verstimmung sicher etwas gelindert worden und
  das Loch in der Kasse für Canyon sicher nicht existenzbedrohend gewesen.

  So habe ich nach gefühlter endloser Warterei (auch hier ist SAISON!!!) zwar einen neuen Rahmen - in
  Summe wirkt das aber alles etwas lieblos dahingeschludert (siehe weiter oben).
  Ich hege die Befürchtung, daß Canyon davon ausgeht, der der Kunde sei so dermaßen dankbar sein
  Fahrrad überhaupt zurück zu erhalten, daß ihm kleinere Qualitätsmängel egal sind.
  Das trifft in meinem Fall allerdings nicht zu.
  Ich bemerke solche Schlampereien sehr wohl und sie stören mich!

*Fazit:*
  Mit diesem Service schafft es Canyon mit Leichtigkeit, die wirklich gute Qualität Ihrer Fahrräder
  vergessen zu machen! Wenn man hier im Forum und auch an anderen Stellen im Internet
  nachzulesenden Erfahrungen von Canyon-Kunden mit diesem Service Glauben schenken darf, bin
  ich - zumindest in der Saison 2012 - kein Einzelfall.
  Wenn Canyon keinen Service leisten will oder kann, sollen sie ihn doch bitte erst gar nicht anbieten!

  Man gewinnt den Eindruck, daß Canyon verärgerte Kunden total egal sind!
  Warum kauft der Kunde wohl ein Fahrrad einer deutschen Marke?
  Für mich ist jedenfalls klar, daß der Kauf eines Canyon ein Fehler war!

  Mein Rad kann ich, nachdem ich den Tacho wieder am Start habe, fahrenimmer in der Hoffnung,
  daß ich für den Rest des Fahrradlebens nie wieder den Service von Canyon in Anspruch nehmen
  muß! Lang lebe der jetzt verbaute Rahmen!

  Schöne Restsaison! Mal sehen, was ich noch daraus machen kann - der Ärger mit Canyon schlägt
  mir doch dezent aufs Gemüt!

  b-f-s

*Nachtrag:*
  Gestern habe ich als Reaktion auf meine Email an Canyon einen kompletten Satz Schutzaufkleber
  erhalten, deren symmetrische und weniger bogenförmige Aufbringung nun mein Problem ist.
  Zudem gabs nach kurzer Abstimmung und etwas Nachdruck von mir zwei Taschen für Laufräder.
  zumindest eine kleine Entschädigung für den entstandenen Ärger!


----------



## dj_holgie (17. Oktober 2012)

b-f-s schrieb:


> -     Die Dauer (SIEBEN WOCHEN) der Bearbeitung seitens Canyon ist absolut inakzeptabel uns steht in
> keinem Verhältnis zu der reinen Arbeitszeit für den Tausch des Rahmens der Werkstatt.



Hab mir die Geschichte nicht komplett zu Gemüte geführt, aber 7 Wochen für ein Rahmentausch ist eigentlich beim Versender noch ganz OK und liegt wohl im Marktdurchschnitt. 

Natürlich warten keine 3 Zweiradmechaniker auf Abruf bis dein Rahmen bricht, evtl. war auch grad kein passender Rahmen auf Lager etc, etc... 

So ca. 10 Werktage kann man ja schon mal für den Hin und Rückversand für Sperrgut abziehen, Canyon ist zwar eine deutsche Marke, aber immer noch ein Versender. Wer Top Vor Ort Service will muss sich sein Bike immer noch beim Händler um die Ecke holen. Da kann man dann auch 3 mal am Tag nachhaken, wo das Bike bleibt. Im Prinzip wirds da aber auch 7 Wochen dauern, weil er auf den Hersteller angewiesen ist.


----------



## ben1982 (17. Oktober 2012)

Wer zum Kampfpreis kauft kann eben keinen Service verlangen. Irgendwie muss das Geld auch eingespart werden. 7 Wochen sind auf jeden Fall nicht akzeptabel. 

Von den letzten Jahren ist aber bekannt, dass der Service nicht wirklich toll ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebmin (17. Oktober 2012)

Wisst Ihr was _lustig _ist!?

Die Tage ist mir ein Fehler auf der Canyonhomepage aufgefallen und ich habe per Email darauf hingwiesen. Entgegen der Dauer für die Rückmeldungen zu damaligen Fragen nach dem Stand meiner Reklamation hatte ich diesmal nach gefühlten 10 Minuten eine Antwortmail vom Admin mit Detailfragen zum Fehlerort und Zusagen dies zu ändern.

Geht doch!


----------



## der_erce (17. Oktober 2012)

War ja wichtig...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch nur miserable Erfahrungen mit dem Canyon Service gemacht.
Seiner Zeit (2007) war ich da bei weitem nicht der einzige Betroffene, das würde heutzutage für einen Shitstorm locker ausreichen was die sich alles geleistet haben.
Offenbar haben es aber auch Zulieferfirmen Canyon recht schwer gemacht, so zeigte sich etwa DT Swiss äußerst wenig kulant bei einem Garantiefall, den ich über jeden vernünftigen Fachhändler problemlos reklamiert bekommen hätte. Bei Canyon waren dafür satte 100 Euro fällig. Wer billig kauft, der zahlt eben mehrmals!
Das Bike habe ich dann in neuwertigem Zustand zerlegt und den Rahmen in der Bucht verscherbelt, um mit diesem dunklen Kapitel meines Lieblingshobbys abschließen zu können.
Die logische Konsequenz war bei diesem Laden nichts mehr zu kaufen und das habe ich bis heute - zwei hochwertige Mountainbikes später - durchgehalten und nie bereut.

Mit etwas Geschick und Glück kann man ein Vorjahresmodell jedes beliebigen Top-Herstellers zum guten Preis bekommen! Da klappt dann auch der Rest...


----------



## biketiger2 (21. Oktober 2012)

Es geht aber auch positiv:

Auch ich hatte den bekannten Riss am Steuerrohr des alten GC (innerhalb der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist). Hatte dann nur den Rahmen mit der Bitte um Tausch gegen ein aktuelles GC Frameset und der Zugabe von Sattelstütze und Umwerfer (schließlich kostete das aktuelle Rahmenset nur noch 699 statt 899 Euro) eingeschickt. Und siehe da: 10 Tage später war der neue Rahmen da, mit XT Umwerfer und Ritchey WCS Stütze.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Oktober 2012)

Nur blöd wenn die Kulanz des Betriebes offenbar auf willkürlichen Entscheidungen einzelner Mitarbeiter basiert. Professionell und fair ist halt was anderes...


----------



## Basscommander (21. Oktober 2012)

Wie Du schon richtig sagst: "Kulanz"
Dies Bedeutet, dass etwas aus gutem Willen von jemandem/einer Firma passiert (zu Gunsten des Kunden)
In diesem Fall ist man immer, egal wo, auf die Entscheidung eines Einzelnen angewiesen.
Da in so einem Fall die gesetzlichen, bzw in den AGB angegebenen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft sind.
Ob sowas dann fair entscheiden wird, ist dahingegen immer eine sehr subjektive Empfindung.


----------



## Nduro (1. Februar 2013)

Mal ne positive Erfahrung. 
Hab's schon im Frx Theme geschrieben.


Mal ein lob an Canyon, nachdem sich hier ja über den Service viel beschwert wird. Bestimmt auch häufig zurecht.

Mein Zug der versenkbaren Sattelstütze ist mir nach nur 4 Monaten Gebrauch gerissen. Zunächst wollte ich ihn selbst wechseln, dann kam ich auf die Idee diese mal bei Canyon einzuschicken. 

Mit dem Ergebnis nach nur knapp einer Woche ein komplett neue Stütze zu haben. Ohne Rückfragen und sonstiges. 

Ich finde es Top. Und freue mich.



Und ich weiß Bein Händler wäre das sicher auch gegangen. Dennoch der Zeitraum und die Bearbeitung könnte in diesem Fall nicht besser sein.


----------



## Lateralus (4. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich das hier lese, weiss ich, dass ich mit meiner Lieblingsmarke zwar teurer fahre, dafür aber beruhigt - schon selbst Reklamationen erlebt, alles tip top. 

Echte Horrorgeschichten hier teilweise. Herzliches (ernst gemeintes!!) Beileid.


----------



## Monsterwade (5. Februar 2013)

Bei meiner letzten Reklamation 2012 war nichts zu beklagen. Der Bikekarton war
von UPS nicht ordnungsgemäss transportiert worden, der Vorbau hatte sich
durch den Karton geschuppert und einen kleinen Lackschaden. 

Canyon war telefonisch gut zu erreichen, schickte gleich das passende Ersatzteil 
und einen Rückschein für den "beschädigten" Vorbau. Alles viel besser als noch vor Jahren.

Einzig der Hinweis des Canyon-Mitarbeiters, dass man sofort UPS hätte kontaktiert 
müssen, war nicht sehr kundenorientiert. Wer beruflich stark beansprucht ist, kommt
eben nicht immer sofort zum Auspacken der Ware. Schlussendlich hat ja alles geklappt
und eine Wiedergutmachung lag auch noch dem Ersatzteil bei. Danke )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (6. Februar 2013)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier lese, weiss ich, dass ich mit meiner Lieblingsmarke zwar teurer fahre, dafür aber beruhigt - schon selbst Reklamationen erlebt, alles tip top.
> 
> Echte Horrorgeschichten hier teilweise. Herzliches (ernst gemeintes!!) Beileid.



Die Sache ist nur das die anderen 2000 bei den alles geklappt hat sich womöglich niemals melden werden. Von daher ist sowas nie repräsentativ, aber irgendwie muss man sich sein 7.000 Bike ja schön reden


----------



## Lateralus (6. Februar 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> ...aber irgendwie muss man sich sein 7.000 bike ja schön reden



gähn.


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Februar 2013)

Lateralus schrieb:


> gähn.


gähnende Leere im Geldbeutel?


----------



## mcblubb (6. Februar 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Die Sache ist nur das die anderen 2000 bei den alles geklappt hat sich womöglich niemals melden werden. Von daher ist sowas nie repräsentativ, aber irgendwie muss man sich sein 7.000 Bike ja schön reden



Ich habe brav mehr als 20 Jahre meine MTBS im Fachhandel gekauft. Zuletzt beim sog. "Testcenter" eines namhaften Herstellers. Am Ende war dort die Serviceleistung so grottig, dass ich mir letztlich ein Canyon gekauft habe. Für das eingesparte Geld kann ich einen Reparaturbetrieb einige Zeit schrauben lassen.

Es sollte sich auch keiner was vormachen lassen. Kulanz wird beim Neukauf bereits bezahlt.

Ansonsten ist ein MTB ein Verschleißteil


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (6. Februar 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Die Sache ist nur das die anderen 2000 bei den alles geklappt hat sich womöglich niemals melden werden. Von daher ist sowas nie repräsentativ, aber irgendwie muss man sich sein 7.000 Bike ja schön reden


 

Vor allem bekomme ich bei Canyon ein leichteres und viel besser ausgestattetes bike für 4000 euro was bei anderen noch mehr als 7000 kostet....und in den niedrigen preisklassen ist der Unterschied von Preis Leistung- Geiwcht und Austattung zu anderen NAMEN haften herstellern noch größer da man dort halt wie gesagt allein schonmal 2000 euronen hinlegt nur um den Namensschriftzug auf dem bike stehen zu haben


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (6. Februar 2013)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Ich habe brav mehr als 20 Jahre meine MTBS im Fachhandel gekauft. Zuletzt beim sog. "Testcenter" eines namhaften Herstellers. Am Ende war dort die Serviceleistung so grottig, dass ich mir letztlich ein Canyon gekauft habe. Für das eingesparte Geld kann ich einen Reparaturbetrieb einige Zeit schrauben lassen.
> 
> Es sollte sich auch keiner was vormachen lassen. Kulanz wird beim Neukauf bereits bezahlt.
> 
> Ansonsten ist ein MTB ein Verschleißteil


 


Schließe mich an warte im moment auf mein bereits 4. Canyon und hatte noch nie Probleme alles immer sauber gelaufen netter service auch bereits einen umtausch super geklappt alles bestens.....und man bekommt halt wirklich viel für sein geld!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (6. Februar 2013)

Habe mittlerweile auch 4 Canyons erworben, 2 davon weiterverkauft (Canyon hat übrigendes außerhalb vom IBC ein sehr guten Ruf und sehr hohen Wiederverkaufswert) und ich finde man tut den Laden unrecht wenn man ihm pauschal ein schlechten Service attestiert, weil das eben einfach nicht der Fall ist.

Schwarze Scharfe und schlechte Beispiele gibt es bei jeder Marke (und deshalb hat der Thread hier natürlich auch seine Daseinsberechtigung) und ist für den Betroffenen natürlich *******, aber es ist halt nicht repräsentativ.

Wo ich mein letztes Bike abgeholt habe hat man sich mit 2 Mann fast eine Stunde Zeit genommen und mir das Bike sogar ins Auto getragen und mir noch eine Decke zum unterlegen geholt. Mehr Service gibts beim Händler vor Ort dann auch nicht. (Eher im Gegenteil)


----------



## Deleted176859 (6. Februar 2013)

Trailmaster1212 schrieb:


> Vor allem bekomme ich bei Canyon ein leichteres und viel besser ausgestattetes bike für 4000 euro was bei anderen noch mehr als 7000 kostet....und in den niedrigen preisklassen ist der Unterschied von Preis Leistung- Geiwcht und Austattung zu anderen NAMEN haften herstellern noch größer da man dort halt wie gesagt allein schonmal 2000 euronen hinlegt nur um den Namensschriftzug auf dem bike stehen zu haben



Na ja...auch bei Canyon sind die Preise ganz schön ordentlich gewachsen...
Kleiner vergleich: Mein 2011er AM7.0 komplett XT 1999,-. Dann das 2012er 8.0 komplett XO 2499...!!! Und dieses Jahr...???!!! Wenns weiter so geht mit der Preisentwicklung bei dementsprechender Ausstattung kann man wirklich auch bald zum Händler gehen mit den Bikes NAMEN haften herstellern für 2000 euronen mit den Namensschriftzug auf dem bike stehen zu haben...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Februar 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Na ja...auch bei Canyon sind die Preise ganz schön ordentlich gewachsen...
> Kleiner vergleich: Mein 2011er AM7.0 komplett XT 1999,-. Dann das 2012er 8.0 komplett XO 2499...!!! Und dieses Jahr...???!!! Wenns weiter so geht mit der Preisentwicklung bei dementsprechender Ausstattung kann man wirklich auch bald zum Händler gehen mit den Bikes NAMEN haften herstellern für 2000 euronen mit den Namensschriftzug auf dem bike stehen zu haben...



Und Du glaubst wirklich, dass die Preissteigerung beim lokalen bikeshop stehenbleibt? Ist schon seit Jahren ein fliessender Prozess wegen Wertverfall des Euros


----------



## mcblubb (7. Februar 2013)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Und Du glaubst wirklich, dass die Preissteigerung beim lokalen bikeshop stehenbleibt? Ist schon seit Jahren ein fliessender Prozess wegen Wertverfall des Euros



Ich beobachte schon ein bisschen länger

Ich hab 1991 für mein XT/LX ausgestattetes Hagan Bike (damals ungefedert) irgendwas um 4.000 DM gezahlt. 2007 hat mein (erstes) Giant XTC im XT/LX trimm incl Reba Race ca. 1.000 gekostet. Beides im Radshop gekauft.

Das Problem beim "gut sortierten" Radshop ist m.E: vor allem, dass der Shopbetreiber mir das Rad aufschwatzt, schönredet oder "empfielht" welches er da hat. Am Ende schraubt er noch ein paar Anbauteile um um den Preis zu optimieren und stellt das als super Service da.

Canyon ist da m.E. deutlich fairer. Ich schaue im online Katalog, was ich will und bestelle auch genau das. Mein Nerve XC irgendwas hat 1.299 gekostet und wurde im letzten Jahr von mir bis zum ersten Verschleiß von Kette und Ritzelpaket gefahren. Das ganze im wesentlichen auf Pfälzerwaldtrails. Trotz meiner 100kg Lebendmasse ging nix kaputt. 

Vom Fahrverhalten kann es sehr gut mit meinem Reign mithalten, hat aber nur die Hälfte gekostet. Wenn es dann früher kaputt geht (warum auch immer) ist das einkalkuliert.

Gruß MC


----------

